# Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads



## System (7. Juni 2009)

*Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,686512


----------



## Axe-to-the-D (7. Juni 2009)

Ich finde Steam ganz in Ordnung. Anfangs war ich auch etwas misstrauisch (2004 nach dem Release von HL2) aber mittlerweile, vor allem wegen den vielen Patches und neuen Features, gefällt mir die Plattform.


----------



## manicvanhelt (7. Juni 2009)

Bei mir ist es auch so eine Hassliebe. Das zum größtenteil immer noch 1$ = 1€ ist, ist für mich unbegreiflich und manche Spiele gibts schon in der Kramkiste für 2,50€ und bei Steam würde man immer noch bis zu 15€ dafür bezahlen ...
Der größte Pluspunkt für Steam ist die Tatsache das die Spiele immer auf den neusten Stand sind via Patches und die Features auch recht ordentlich sind ...


----------



## Lurelein (7. Juni 2009)

Das beste momentan sind immer noch die Weekend Deals wo es oft echt gute Titel für wenig Geld gibt.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				System am 07.06.2009 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie vorteilhaft diese Idee war, zeigte sich bald. Denn schon zur Veröffentlichung des Spieles schickten die Entwickler einen Patch durch die Steam-Leitungen, der all das richtete, was die Programmierer bis zum Verkaufsstart nicht hinbekommen hatten.



inwiefern ist das "vorteilhaft"?  :-o 
das wäre genausogut über einen auto updater oä realisierbar.



> Ein weiteres Argument der Steam-Gegner ist jedoch nicht von der Hand zu weisen: Spiele, die Sie mit Steam erwerben, sind immer mit Ihrem jeweiligen Spiele- Account verbunden. Das bedeutet: Der Verkauf von gebrauchten Titeln wird nahezu unmöglich gemacht.



dafür muss man kein erklärter "steam-gegner" sein.
das ist einfach fakt und deshalb finde ich es auch ein wenig schade, dass auf diesen -wie ich finde, _essentiellen_- punkt, nicht weiter eingegangen wurde und vielleicht auch mal bei valve nachgehakt wurde.
ausserdem hätte mich diesbezüglich auch die meinung der redaktion interessiert, es ist nur die rede von "unseren lesern" und eben den "steam gegnern".

ich sags wirklich nicht gern und ich denke auch nicht, dass es beabsichtigt war, aber ich hatte doch fast den eindruck, dass der text ein klein wenig tendenziös, pro steam, ausgefallen ist.


----------



## HELLSNIPER87 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

also ich hab keine probleme mit steam 
und die community funzt doch auch ganz gut.


----------



## tiefputin1 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

ich bin zwar nicht gegen steam, dennoch ist es mir sehr suspekt bzw. der steamstore,



> Wer Steam nicht benutzen möchte, kommt heutzutage noch gut ohne aus.
> Einzig auf Valve-eigene Produkte müssen Steam-Gegner wohl auf ewig verzichten.


jo und Sega's Empire Total War bzw. das Dawn of War2...diese spiele kann man nur sehr schwer ohne steam zum laufen bekommen 

wer jedenfalls noch ein paar pro/contras sehen will, z.b. die die PcGames nicht abdruckt 
-> http://www.steamunpowered.eu/newsimages/proscons.gif

für Spiele die man im Laden kauft ist Steam wohl ganz okay, aber in Valve's Onlineshop würde ich niemal ein Spiel kaufen....da gehen mir zuviele meiner Rechte als Kunde verloren 
außerdem wird man dort als .eu-Kunde übers Ohr gehauen :~
-> http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/7072/steamblazingangels.jpg
-> http://store.steampowered.com/app/17410/?cc=de
-> http://store.steampowered.com/app/17410/?cc=us


-> http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=14
1€ != 1$  (5,558Beiträge, 560,673 views...und keine Antwort/Meldung von Valve, stattdessen wurde der Thread umbenannt in 'Looks like.....after all' und user gebannt ....wo bleibt da die Communityfreundlichkeit von Valve?
letzter streich war Activisions Prototype für 60Euro (für Europäer) mittlerweile auf 50e
wieso berichtet PCGames nicht darüber? :~

an die PCGames!:
in dem 1e !=1$ forum hatte jemand versucht mit Valve über ALLE punkte die von der community bemängelt wird zu sprechen
-> die nachricht 56punkte 
http://paste2.org/p/250890
jedoch kam von niemandem eine Antwort zurück, obwohl selbst Gabe Newell die nachricht gelesen hat etc.

Meiner meinung nach ist das was über Steam berichtet wird auch nur sehr Schwammig....wünschenswert wäre wenn das Subscriber Agreement auch mal erklärt werden würde (Gamestar hat jetzt derzeit die Nutzungsbedingungen/EULA anhand von Sims3 erklärt!). 

/greetz


----------



## Nimble (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Also ich finde Steam genial. Man bekommt ganz einfach seine Updates, die Mods sind leicht zu installieren und auch zu nutzen und die Community ist genial. Da ich eh nicht bei Steam kaufen, ist mir das mit dem Preis egal


----------



## Prime85 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Bonkic am 07.06.2009 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> ich sags wirklich nicht gern und ich denke auch nicht, dass es beabsichtigt war, aber ich hatte doch fast den eindruck, dass der text ein klein wenig tendenziös, pro steam, ausgefallen ist.


Das dachte ich mir auch, als ich den Artikel im Heft gelesen habe. Irgendwie hatte ich mir mehr von dem Artikel erhofft. Naja, ich bleibe trotzdem bei meiner negativen Einstellung gegenüber Steam, die Vorteile reichen mir bei weitem nicht aus um die Nachteile wieder aufzuwiegen. Ich habe mir noch kein Steam Spiel gekauft und werde es auch nicht in Zukunft tun.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

"Komischer" Artikel. Eine wirkliche Auseinandersetzung mit der Onlinedistribution fehlt irgendwie und jetzt sind Releasepatches dank Steam schon ein Vorteil für den Käufer?


----------



## flight19 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Prime85 am 07.06.2009 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 07.06.2009 11:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja musst du ja wissen... wenn du die besten Spiele verpassen willst....
Valve hat alles richtig gemacht und ich hoffe das andere Entwickler folgen und ihre Produkte über steam veröffentlichen.


----------



## Huskyboy (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 07.06.2009 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> "Komischer" Artikel. Eine wirkliche Auseinandersetzung mit der Onlinedistribution fehlt irgendwie und jetzt sind Releasepatches dank Steam schon ein Vorteil für den Käufer?



sieht mir sowieso ziemlich nach werbung der marke "Steam ist ja soooo toll" weil man alle kritikpunkte in nem nebensatz erwähnt oder gleich schön redet.. siehe die releasepatches da

bei der Computerbildspiele landete steam übrigens nur auf Platz 3, von 4 der Downloadplattformen, vorallem wurden geschwindigkeit und service bemängelt


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				tiefputin1 am 07.06.2009 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin zwar nicht gegen steam, dennoch ist es mir sehr suspekt bzw. der steamstore,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Teilweise wurden auch Spiele über Steam verkauft, die kaputt waren. Earth 2160 konnte 2 Monate lang nicht über Steam gespielt werden und es gab keine Reaktionen darauf, erst als sich das Internetmagazin Shacknews eingeschaltet hatte, wurde da was geändert: http://www.gamestar.de/news/pc/strategie/echtzeit/1955395/earth_2160.html

Genau solche Meldungen machen mir Angst, denn dann kommen wir zu meinem größten Minuspunkt der Plattform: Zukunftssicherheit. Es weiß niemand was passiert, wenn Valve mal Pleite geht oder ähnliches. Schlimmstenfalls kann man dann alle Spiele die über Steam laufen in die Mülltonne werfen, weil sie nicht mehr nutzbar sind.


----------



## N-o-x (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Shadow_Man am 07.06.2009 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Es weiß niemand was passiert, wenn Valve mal Pleite geht oder ähnliches. Schlimmstenfalls kann man dann alle Spiele die über Steam laufen, in die Mülltonne werfen, weil sie nicht mehr nutzbar sind.


Aber nein, dann kommt der ominöse Patch der alle Games freischaltet, weil Valve in einer Insolvenz ja auch garantiert nichts besseres zu tun hat, als alle seine Besitztümer zu verschenken.   

Btw.: Wie andere schon bemerkten: Ein tendenziell schubladenartiger Artikel. Bisschen mehr Differenzierung und Ausarbeitung einzelner Punkte hätte sicher gut getan.


----------



## Pit0786 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Ich habe bisher nur wenige Spiele über Steam gekauft ... gerade mal 2. Deus Ex (Teil 1 für 10€) und Penumbra (alle 3 Teile für 5€)

Das größte Problem sehe ich in den Preisen, deren unterschiede und daseins Berechtigung.

Ein Spiel als Datei für den Vollpreis zuverkaufen, ohne Verpackung und Produktionskosten, halte ich für falsch. Wenn nicht sogar schon für ein Verbrechen, bzw. eine Verarschung des Kunden.

Aussagen wie: "Dann kaufs halt nicht, dich zwingt keiner dazu!" ziehen bei mir nicht.
Da könnt ihr pfeiffen auch gleich sagen:" Dich zwingt keiner wählen zu gehen." Das sich dann aber keinerlei Fortschritt abzeichnet, sollte doch dann dem denkenden Menschen klar sein.....

Man müsste das Thema komplett analysieren und nicht so oberflächlich behandeln, wie es dieser Artikel tut.

Die 56 Fragen, die Verlinkt wurden, sind schon sehr interessant. Sollte sich jeder mal antuen und sich selbst die Frage stellen ob Steam wirklich so toll ist, wie einige immer plärren

Es wäre wünschenswert wenn die PC Games sich mal mit den Fragen beschäftigt, damit anschliessend Valve und Co. zu konfrontieren.


----------



## Huskyboy (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				N-o-x am 07.06.2009 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 07.06.2009 12:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja vorallem weil marken ja dann nichts mehr wert sind, steam wird dann sicher von google genommen wegen den nutzerdaten, aber spiele sind denen egal, die gehen dann an EA, Activitison oder Microsoft

funktionieren dann natürlich nicht mehr mit Steam weil das gehört ja Google, folglich bringen die käufer der spiele die spiele neu raus, ohne steam aber als vollpreis   

schöne vorstellung


----------



## tiefputin1 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



> Aber nein, dann kommt der ominöse Patch der alle Games freischaltet, weil Valve in einer Insolvenz ja auch garantiert nichts besseres zu tun hat, als alle seine Besitztümer zu verschenken.




wenn Valve pleite gehen sollte bzw. die server abgeschalten werden müssen...dann wird dein SteamClient einfach im Offline-Mode starten. Verlierst du deinen Account, installierst windows auf deinem pc erneut, oder was weis ich das du irgendwie nichtmehr den Client starten kannst, DANN sind deine Games verloren. Es wird nix freigeschalten, wieso sollte es auch? Du kaufst nur eine Nutzerlizenz, wenn valve bankrott geht, ist die Lizenz weg ergo bist gearscht 

/greetz


----------



## santaclaus333 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Updates kann man besser auf eigene Server hochladen und dann normal zum Download anbieten, da lädt jeder mit Voller Geschwindigkeit. Aber es gibt ja immer noch Leute, die DRM unterstützen.

Naja, ich jedenfalls bezahle grundsätzlich nicht für Downloads.


----------



## Huskyboy (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				tiefputin1 am 07.06.2009 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> > , wieso sollte es auch? Du kaufst nur eine Nutzerlizenz, wenn valve bankrott geht, ist die Lizenz weg ergo bist gearscht
> >
> > /greetz
> 
> ...


----------



## N-o-x (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				tiefputin1 am 07.06.2009 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kaufst nur eine Nutzerlizenz, wenn valve bankrott geht, ist die Lizenz weg ergo bist gearscht


Ja eben, darum geht's doch gerade.   
Erzähl's nicht mir, erzähl's denen, die mit dem Patch-Argument kommen. Die meinen nämlich, dass sie dann über eine Art NoCD/NoDRM Crack verfügen werden, der die Spiele zeitlebens nutzbar macht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Hier steht noch eine Menge über Kopierschutz und Weiterverkauf etc. :



> Die Softwarebranche hat dagegen die Idee zementiert, dass Käufer eines Programms kein Sachgut erwerben, sondern eine eng begrenzte »Nutzungslizenz«. Mit Verweis auf diese Regelung teilte zum Beispiel der Kundendienst von Electronic Arts dem Battlefield-Spieler Ralf Römling mit, man könne ihm den verbrauchten Multiplayer-Code für seine zum Verkauf bestimmte Battlefield 2 Complete Collection nicht wieder freischalten: »Jede Lizenz für die Online-Features ist eine Einzelnutzer-Lizenz. Diese Lizenzen dürfen von Ihnen nicht an Dritte weiterveräußert werden.«
> Solche Aussagen bringen Medienrechtler und Verbraucherschützer auf die Palme. »Das ist Quatsch!«, echauffiert sich etwa Professor Thomas Hoeren von der Uni Münster, »das Lizenzmodell erfüllt nur den Zweck, Nebel zu verbreiten.« Sein knappes Urteil: »Sie können auf ein Pferd ›Esel‹ schreiben, es bleibt trotzdem ein Pferd « – *Spiele bleiben ein Sachgut. Entsprechend seien auch alle Verbraucherrechte voll anzuwenden, sagt der Rechtsanwalt Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern. Dazu gehört der Weiterverkauf.*





> Wenn eine Software nur begrenzt oft aktiviert werden kann, dann hält der Verbraucherschützer Saller das für einen klaren Sachmangel: »Als Käufer kann man sein Geld zurückfordern.« Das gelte insbesondere dann, wenn die Einschränkung nicht klar auf der Packung angegeben ist. Professor Hoeren geht sogar noch weiter: »Es gibt ein Urteil zum Schadenersatz nach § 826 BGB. Ich würde den Kunden raten, nicht nur den Kaufpreis zurückzufordern, sondern für den entstandenen Aufwand auch Schadenersatz zu verlangen.« Erst dann, so der Medienrechtler, würde die Sache für die Hersteller schmerzhaft. Gleichzeitig wünscht sich Hoeren mehr Initiative von den Verbraucherzentralen. Denn die haben die Möglichkeit, den Herstellern Massenabmahnungen zuzustellen. Dazu, sagt Markus Saller, müsste man aber erst einmal von den Kunden legitimiert werden: »Mir ist keine einzige Beschwerde zu dem Thema bekannt.« Die Spieler finden sich auch deshalb damit ab, dass ihr Half-Life 2 unverkäuflich zu Hause herumliegt, weil der Sachwert der Software zu gering ist. Vor Gericht werden Bagatellfälle im vereinfachten Verfahren abgehandelt, Berufung ist ausgeschlossen. Zudem haben die Softwarefirmen kein Interesse an Eskalation. »Es kommt in diesem Bereich nie zu Prozessen«, sagt Professor Hoeren, »weil die Hersteller lieber das Geld zurückzahlen, als die Sache vor Gericht auszutragen.


----------



## tiefputin1 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Huskyboy am 07.06.2009 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> tiefputin1 am 07.06.2009 12:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## N-o-x (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				tiefputin1 am 07.06.2009 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> da heißt es sogar Abonnements
> -> http://store.steampowered.com/subscriber_agreement/german/


Tja wie im Zitat von Shadow:
Sie können auf ein Pferd <Esel> draufschreiben, es bleibt trotzdem ein Pferd.

Oder anders ausgedrückt: 
Sie können in Ihre Lizenzbestimmungen alles mögliche schreiben, deshalb muss selbiges noch lange nicht gültig sein.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				tiefputin1 am 07.06.2009 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> dann lies doch mal das Steam Subscriber Agreement, was du und andere beim installieren auf 'aktzeptieren' geklickt haben und teile ihrer rechte aufgeben:



ohne belang, da -mit sehr hoher wahrscheinlichkeit- unwirksam. 




> auf online Distribution ist das wieder ganz anders auszulegen



nein.


----------



## Occulator (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

"Spieler dagegen freuen sich auf Steam Cloud. So heißt eine neue Funktion, an der gerade gearbeitet wird. "

Uhm ... Steam Cloud läuft bereits. In L4D z.B.


----------



## HLP-Andy (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Wo sind denn eigentlich die Umfrageergebnisse, die im Heft-Artikel veröffentlicht wurden?

Ich hoffe es ist mir gestattet die Grafiken zu posten, die noch zum Artikel dazu gehören:
http://www.abload.de/img/steampcg1xtcg.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/steampcg2dpwf.jpg

Hat mich etwas überrascht, dass bereits 80% von den teilnehmenden User von PCGames.de Steam benutzen. (Und PCG berichtet ja nicht nur über Steam-Games bzw. Shooter.) Wenn man nach den Kommentaren (auch in diesem Thread hier wieder) gehen würde, müsste man glauben, dass eher 80% niemals das Programm installieren würden. Aber da zeigt sich eben wieder, dass Kritiker eben viel lauter sind als die, die kein Problem damit haben. Das wirkt dann sehr oft verzerrend über die wahre Größe.


----------



## Huskyboy (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Bonkic am 07.06.2009 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> tiefputin1 am 07.06.2009 13:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das versteht nur keiner da diese software firmen seit bestimmt 20 jahren runterbeten das man nur ne lizenz erwirbt und so blödsinn, das hat sich halt irgendwann eingeschlichen das die leute so scheiss glauben


----------



## tiefputin1 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLP-Andy am 07.06.2009 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber da zeigt sich eben wieder, dass Kritiker eben viel lauter sind als die, die kein Problem damit haben. Das wirkt dann sehr oft verzerrend über die wahre Größe.



stimmt, aber übernehm das mal auf unsere aktuelle Regierung 
wieviele klagen über die aktuelle regierung? wieviele wählen sie trotzdem? 
heh...traurig alle heutzutage...ich mach was dagegen und geh dann die piraten wählen.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLP-Andy am 07.06.2009 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo sind denn eigentlich die Umfrageergebnisse, die im Heft-Artikel veröffentlicht wurden?
> 
> Ich hoffe es ist mir gestattet die Grafiken zu posten, die noch zum Artikel dazu gehören:
> http://www.abload.de/img/steampcg1xtcg.jpg
> ...




öhm, ich bin durchaus kritisch, wie du nachlesen kannst - dennoch nutze ich steam in einigen fällen (bspw bei nba2k9).
das schliesst doch aber nicht aus, dass ich an steam und dem artikel das ein oder andere zu bemängeln habe.


----------



## Raptor (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Bonkic am 07.06.2009 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> System am 07.06.2009 11:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da kann ich dirch nur bestätigen, für mich kam der Artikel auch so rüber. Alleine schon dass man die Steam-Kritiker als Steam-Gegner und oft als Steam-Hasser bezeichnet lässt diese in einem schlechteren Licht erscheinen, mal davon abgesehen das auf manche Punkte der Steam-Kritiker nicht wirklich eingegangen wurde.


----------



## HLP-Andy (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Bonkic am 07.06.2009 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> das schliesst doch aber nicht aus, dass ich an steam und dem artikel das ein oder andere zu bemängeln habe.


Hab ich auch nicht bestritten. Und ich hab ja auch die eine oder andere Sache an Steam und an dem Artikel zu bemängeln, da haben wir ja etwas gemein. 


PS: @ Meinen neuen Lieblingsredakteur von PCGames.de:

Wieso läuft dieser Artikel eigentlich unter der Rubrik "Left 4 Dead (dt.)"?


----------



## Lion2k7 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Ich find Steam cool, habe auch keine Probleme damit. ^^


----------



## thgc (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Steam ist meine Haupt-Spiele-Plattform auf dem PC, allein weil ich dort täglich mit 8 Freunden Team Fortress 2 zocke ^^ Dafür ist das Ding echt praktisch. Auch die ständigen Wochenend-Angebote sind gut und dadurch werden die Spiele in der Tat günstiger als im Handel. Z.B. gabs eine Aktion für Left 4 Dead (dt.), wo es für ein WE nur noch 22 Euro kostete. Oft gibt es auch Free-Weekend-Aktionen wo man ein Spiel einfach unbeschränkt antesten kann. Super-Möglichkeiten finde ich.

Aber ein GANZ DICKER Kritikpunkt ist für mich: Es ist sehr schwer, an ungeschnittene Originalversionen zu gelangen. Wenn ich bei TF2 irgendwelche Gummienten sehe, wenn mein Gegner explodiert, ist das schon ein bisschen nervig. Und die Möglichkeit, das Original zu erwerben, ist dann nur noch über den Handel möglich, was die Vorteile der Download-Plattform teilweise zunichte macht.


----------



## NixBlick (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLP-Andy am 07.06.2009 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo sind denn eigentlich die Umfrageergebnisse, die im Heft-Artikel veröffentlicht wurden?
> 
> Ich hoffe es ist mir gestattet die Grafiken zu posten, die noch zum Artikel dazu gehören:
> http://www.abload.de/img/steampcg1xtcg.jpg
> ...


Ich hab auch Steam, aber noch nie was gekauft. Weil ich bei meiner alten Grafikkarte einen Gutschein dabei war^^ Und die Frage ist wie viele von den 80% einfach nur CS benutzen.

Irgendwie klingt der Artikel ein wenig nach langer Werbepropaganda text.


> All diese Vorteile sickern nur langsam in die Köpfe der Spieler.


----------



## Dexter11111 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Ich mag zwar etwas vorbelastet sein, aber ich Hasse Steam immer noch...
Hat mit Half Life 2 angefangen... ich musste das Spiel für zwei Freunde freischalten, bei dem einen hatte es geklappt, der andere musste seinen RECHNER zu mir anschleppen damit er anfangen kann sein Spiel zu zocken... und dann fragt man sich warum manche Leute Konsolen bevorzugen...

Neben dem hat Steam noch einige andere gravierende Nachteile, die direkte (Serverbrowserspiele etc.) nicht haben, ich habe nach dem erscheinen von L4D selbiges rel. oft gezockt... glaub hab inzwischen gut an die 130 Stunden abgetickert obwohl der Enthusiasmus so langsam abgelassen hat aber immer öfter kam es mal vor, dass ich Kumpel angeschrieben hab etc. und wir wollten zu 2t, 3tt oder 4t zocken und Überraschung! Die Steam Server sind down? Was macht man da? Bei nem normalen Spiel macht man das einfach an, connected zu nem Server und fertig... da wartet man ne halbe Stunde und hofft dass Steam wieder funktioniert, mindestens 2-3x haben wir es dann nach ner Weile auch sein lassen und irgendetwas anderes gemacht.

Dazu kommt, dass das System noch andere Macken hat e.g. auch wenn nicht die kompletten Server versagen (bei und um Updates an der Plattform selbst oder an Spielen übrigens vor allem relativ oft) ist mal ab und zu vielleicht die Friendslist down oder man kann sich aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht auf Server einloggen etc.

Das alles hatt ich bei Spielen basierend auf der Quake/Unreal Engine davor nicht und man konnte zocken wo und wann man will, auch wenn die Firma irgendwann nicht mehr existiert oder pleite ist, Serverbrowser und das Spiel gehen immer noch...

Und ja, die Preise kotzen mich auch an, hab bisher noch kein Spiel von Steam gekauft sondern direkt von Händlern wie Amazon etc. (meistens aus dem Ausland wegen Uncut) und dann nur aktiviert, deren Preispolitik ist unter aller Sau, vor allem dafür dass es sich nur um nen "digitalen" Kauf handelt und Sie weder irgendwelche Presswerke für bezahlen müssen, noch Schachteln etc. herstellen, noch vertreiben müssen, dafür sind die Spiele aber auch gut manchmal 2-3x teurer...


----------



## dflv-Impact (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Ich habe Steam zwar notgedrungen mag es deswegen aber noch lange nicht.

Bin ich die Woche über im Internat und habe kein I-Net kann ich meine eigenen Spiele nicht mehr spielen.

Will ich ein Spiel das mir nicht gefällt wieder verkaufen kann ich das nicht.

Das alles hat bei mir dazu geführt das ich mir deutlich weniger Spiele kaufe wenn sie an solche Plattformen gebunden sind. Da muss ich mir vorher schon sehr sicher sein das es mir dann auch gefällt. Vernünftige Demoversionen sind ja leider auch Mangelware geworden. Und alles was Steam kann können andere Programme schon lange.

Diese ganzen sogenannten Features sollten im Spiel selber wenn es ordentlich programmiert ist Standard sein (Auto update, Friendlist etc.)

Sind wir doch mal ehrlich. Steam gibt es nur weil es als Kopierschutz fungiert. Das finde ich ja generell nicht schlecht, auch wird Cheatern hoffentlich ein wenig entgegen gewirkt aber das ich meine Spiele nicht mehr verkaufen kann ist ein Witz und verstößt jawohl klar gegen Deutsches Recht.


----------



## N8Mensch (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				System am 07.06.2009 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Steam wird von mir weder gehasst noch geliebt. Sagen wir mal so: Ich brauche Steam nicht


----------



## Septimus (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Nein warum auch eine andere Meinung zu Wort kommen lassen? Für manche Steam-User ist man ein "Raubkopierer" nur weil man die Bindung an Steam nicht möchte,desweiteren denken diese Spieler man möchte Ihnen ihr geliebtes Steam weg nehmen woran aber niemand denkt!

Es geht Steam-Gegnern Vielfach nur um die Tatsache das man an Steam gebunden ist,mit seinem bezahltem Spiel nicht das machen kann was man möchte und das man auf Gummienten blickt wenn eine angeblich gefährdende Handlung geschieht und das selbst dann wenn man weit über 18 Jahre Alt ist.

Da nehme ich Lieber DRM,Securerom und weiß der Geier was auf mich aber ich habe Handlungsfreiheit mit dem was ich bezahlt habe.
Und wenn jemand lieber auf Steam spielt dann wünsch ich ihm Viel Spaß dabei und Respektiere seine Meinung ohne Sie beleidigend zu würdigen wie das hier öfters von Steamspielern getan wird nur weil man nicht auf diesen Hype aufspringt.


----------



## ING (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

wie sagte vor kurzem ein allseits bekannter user in einem leicht verwandten thema, "ein objektiver artikel sieht anders aus" ?  



			
				HLP-Andy am 07.06.2009 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe es ist mir gestattet die Grafiken zu posten, die noch zum Artikel dazu gehören:
> http://www.abload.de/img/steampcg1xtcg.jpg
> http://www.abload.de/img/steampcg2dpwf.jpg


also auf diese umfragen kann man nichts geben weil die leute ja gezwungen werden steam zu nutzen wenn sie eines der valve spiele spielen wollen, das ergebnis gibt also eher folgende umfrage wieder "spielen sie ein spiel von valve?" genauso gut könnte man autofahrer fragen ob sie benzin nutzen...

eine umfrage unter cs spielern würde zb. 100% ergeben, dennoch haben fast alle die ich kenne keinen bock auf steam weil sie jedesmal erst ne verkaufsplattform (= werbung !) starten müssen bevor sie spielen können obwohls genauso gut ohne gehen würde...

die frage hätte besser lauten sollen "würden sie steam auch ohne zwang nutzen?", da wär das ergebnis bestimmt umgekehrt  ist genau der gleiche müll wie mit den aussagen von valve wieviele steam accounts es gibt denn ist völlig aussagefrei wieviele accounts es gibt. ich hab (bzw. hatte) auch einen den ich seit ep1 nicht mehr benutz habe und auch nicht mehr kann weil ich diese dummen daten nicht notiert hatte weil mir damals keiner sagte das ich die zwingend brauche. um hl2 wieder spielen zu können darf ich unter garantie erstmal ne woche mit dem steam support "spielen"  und verkaufen geht freundlicherweise ja auch nicht...


----------



## Huskyboy (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

die CS spieler hat man ja mehr oder weniger gezwungen steam zu nutzen als man WON abschaltete..

sonst wär steam niemals so bekannt geworden


----------



## HLP-Andy (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Huskyboy am 07.06.2009 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> die CS spieler hat man ja mehr oder weniger gezwungen steam zu nutzen als man WON abschaltete..
> 
> sonst wär steam niemals so bekannt geworden


Nein, niemand wurde gezwungen. Außerdem ist es üblich, dass Masterserver nach einiger Zeit abgeschaltet werden. Nur zum Unterschied von beispielsweise EA, hat Valve mit Steam eine Ersatzmöglichkeit geschaffen.


----------



## ING (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLP-Andy am 07.06.2009 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, niemand wurde gezwungen.


du bisn haarspalter bis zum geht nicht mehr, es war klar was er meinte, man wurde gezwungen wenn man weiter cs online spielen wollte...



			
				HLP-Andy am 07.06.2009 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem ist es üblich, dass Masterserver nach einiger Zeit abgeschaltet werden.


ui, also besteht noch hoffnung das valve bald den steam masterserver abstaltet?  



			
				HLP-Andy am 07.06.2009 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur zum Unterschied von beispielsweise EA, hat Valve mit Steam eine Ersatzmöglichkeit geschaffen.


na klar, das war alles was valve wollte. den masterserver "musste" man ja, wie "üblich" abschalten und ganz rein zufällig hatte valve genau zu dem zeitpunkt ne verkaufsplattform am start die natürlich wieder rein zufällig als "ersatz" dienen konnte 

und den weinachtsmann gibts natürlich auch  
ach nee, valve ist der weinachtsmann


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLP-Andy am 07.06.2009 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 07.06.2009 15:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Masterserver bei anderen Spielen werden nur abgeschaltet, wenn irgendwann die Spieleranzahl so gering ist, dass es sich nicht mehr lohnt.
Bei CS war das aber nicht der Fall, sondern man hat das mit Absicht gemacht, um die ganzen CS Spieler zu zwingen, Steam zu nutzen. 
Selbst wenn ich mir heute in der Steam-Community viele Profile anschaue, dann haben gefühlte 80% der Leute immer nur HL2 und CSS als Spiel. Viele nutzen also Steam weil sie keine andere Wahl haben und CSS spielen wollen und nicht, weil sie das System so toll finden.
Man wusste einfach, dass so viele Leute verrückt nach Counterstrike sind und hat das als Zugpferd für Steam benutzt.


----------



## HLP-Andy (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				ING am 07.06.2009 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> ui, also besteht noch hoffnung das valve bald den steam masterserver abstaltet?


Nein. Steam ist ja nicht mehr nur ein Online-Netzwerk für MP-Spiele, es ist ja eine komplette Plattform, die sich auch selbst finanziert, im Unterschied zu WON, das nur Kosten verursacht hat.



			
				HLP-Andy am 07.06.2009 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> na klar, das war alles was valve wollte. den masterserver "musste" man ja, wie "üblich" abschalten und ganz rein zufällig hatte valve genau zu dem zeitpunkt ne verkaufsplattform am start die natürlich wieder rein zufällig als "ersatz" dienen konnte


Steam wurde damals als Content-Delivery-Plattform gerade eben für Counter-Strike entwickelt, weil die Patches damals das Spiel für mehrere Tage lahm legten und man immer einen Teil der Spieler verlor. Das war ja überhaupt der Grund, wieso Steam erfunden wurde. Alle restlichen Funktionen, Kopierschutz, Verkaufsplattform, etc. kamen erst viel später.

Valve wollte Steam ja zu Beginn gar nicht entwickeln, man klapperte vorher zahlreiche IT-Firmen von Yahoo bis Microsoft ab, ob denn nicht irgendjemand eine Lösung für dieses Problem hätte und an so etwas arbeitet. Aber keiner erkannte damals das Potential und deshalb hat Valve dann selbst mit der Entwicklung begonnen. Vielleicht solltest du in Zukunft etwas die Geschichte studieren und Fakten recherchieren, bevor du versuchst irgendwelche Dinge zu deuten und zu unterstellen.


PS: Man kann CS 1.5 weiterhin über "WON2" spielen, ein von der Community aufgebautes Netzwerk. Valve hat dagegen keinerlei Schritte unternommen, weshalb man wohl davon ausgehen kann, dass sie nichts dagegen haben. Nur wenn man halt alle neuesten Updates plus die damit verbundenen Komfortfunktionen nutzen möchte, nur dann muss man auf Steam umsteigen, wenn man weiterhin online spielen möchte.


----------



## Huskyboy (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLP-Andy am 07.06.2009 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Man kann CS 1.5 weiterhin über "WON2" spielen, ein von der Community aufgebautes Netzwerk. Valve hat dagegen keinerlei Schritte unternommen, weshalb man wohl davon ausgehen kann, dass sie nichts dagegen haben. .



eher nichts dagegen unternehmen können..


----------



## Atropa (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Armer HLP-Andy, in den letzten Tagen kommst du einfach nicht zur ruhe, überall fehlinformierte Menschen.


----------



## STF (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLP-Andy am 07.06.2009 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Valve wollte Steam ja zu Beginn gar nicht entwickeln, man klapperte vorher zahlreiche IT-Firmen von Yahoo bis Microsoft ab, ob denn nicht irgendjemand eine Lösung für dieses Problem hätte und an so etwas arbeitet. Aber keiner erkannte damals das Potential und deshalb hat Valve dann selbst mit der Entwicklung begonnen. *Vielleicht solltest du in Zukunft etwas die Geschichte studieren und Fakten recherchieren, bevor du versuchst irgendwelche Dinge zu deuten und zu unterstellen*.



Dann hättest du aber auch gleich mal ein paar Quellen diesbezüglich liefern können.
Denn sowas ist nicht "Geschichte" die man überall nachlesen bzw. studieren kann.
Und bitte nicht vom HLPortal. Denn da kann ja viel geschrieben werden wenn der Tag lang ist.
Auf Wiki kann ich nur entnehmen: 





> Die Umsetzung erschien ihnen zu aufwendig, weshalb Valve bei verschiedenen Firmen, wie Amazon, Yahoo und Cisco, anfragte und das Konzept vorschlug, _aber jeweils auf einen unbekannten Zeitpunkt in der Zukunft vertröstet wurde._ Da Valve das System kurzfristig benötigte, entschied sich die Firma, die Idee selbst umzusetzen.



Ich bin auch nur gezwungener Maßen Steam-User. Aber richtig toll finde ich es auch nicht.
Naja, ein Spiel habe ich auch noch nicht über die Plattform gekauft, ich mag halt diese Art von Kauf nicht.
Klar ein paar Vorteile hat es schon. Aber wenn ich diese gar nicht nutzen möchte, muss ich trotzdem die Software starten. Die Updates & Aktualisierungen dauern bei mir auch echt ziemlich lange. Obwohl ich eigentlich eine gute (16000er) I-Net Anbindung habe. 

Aus Fun hab ich neulich mal meinen Steam-Ordner von meinem alten Rechner auf meinen aktuellen übertragen. Seltsamerweise wurde dadurch mein System sehr stark ausgebremst. Als ich den Ordner wieder gelöscht habe, wurde es wieder besser.
Hast du dafür eventuell ein paar Tipps? Denn neu installieren und dann auch noch updaten möchte ich gesamte Software nicht, die mit Steam verbunden ist.

Die Orange-Box kann ich glücklicherweise auch auf der XB360 zocken.


----------



## GeneralKolenga (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Ich mag Steam immer noc nicht. Ich sehe nicht ein, wieso ich mir ein Spiel Downloaden soll(was ewig dauert) und den gleichen Preis wie im laden bezahle, aber weder eine DVD, noch ein Handbuch noch sonst irgendetwas bekomme. Dann muss ich mich zum zocken auch noch einloggen. Ich habe über Steam bis jetzt 2 Demos geladen(was ewig gedauert hat). Und dabei wirds auch bleiben.


----------



## xotoxic242 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				GeneralKolenga am 07.06.2009 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mag Steam immer noc nicht. Ich sehe nicht ein, wieso ich mir ein Spiel Downloaden soll(was ewig dauert) und den gleichen Preis wie im laden bezahle, aber weder eine DVD, noch ein Handbuch noch sonst irgendetwas bekomme. Dann muss ich mich zum zocken auch noch einloggen. Ich habe über Steam bis jetzt 2 Demos geladen(was ewig gedauert hat). Und dabei wirds auch bleiben.



Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Zeno Clash Demo war bei mir in 10 min fertig.
Das Spiel Killing Floor habe ich als Preload für knapp 15 Euro bekommen.
Dazu gibts immer mal gute Pack Angebote.
Wenn ich wirklich auf ein gutes Spiel wert lege und ich es gerne als DVD Box etc. zu Hause im Schrank haben will kaufe ich es mir im Laden / Onlineshop.
Left 4 Dead gab es sehr wohl billiger als im Laden im Angebot.
Kann das niciht bestätigen.
Allerdings sollte man Steam regelmäßig anmachen und mal die News ansehen oder durch den Shop stöbern.
Alle Spiele stets auf dem neuesten Stand (sofern man will).
Gekaufte Steam Spiele kann man ohne Probleme auf DVD Sichern.
Was mich betrifft finde ich es mittlerweile sehr nervig hier die ganzen DVD Boxen von zig Spielen rumstehen zu haben die man wenn man sie einmal von der Platte gefegt hat eh nie mehr installiert.


Ich = Steamfreund.


----------



## ING (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLP-Andy am 07.06.2009 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht solltest du in Zukunft etwas die Geschichte studieren und Fakten recherchieren, bevor du versuchst irgendwelche Dinge zu deuten und zu unterstellen.


tut mir leid, ich hatte mein valve studium bereits nach dem ersten semester wieder abgebrochen, herr professor 

nichts desto trotz hätte es viele möglichkeiten gegeben cs ohne steam weiterlaufen zu lassen, bei der community wäre das ein leichtes gewesen, der vardacht leigt nunmal mehr als nahe das die abschaltung nur stattfand um den cs spielern steam aufzuzwingen (was zeitlich auch perfekt gepasst hatte) auch wenn du das natürlich gaaaanz anders siehst, wie so eigentlich alles was richtung valve kritik geht 



			
				HLP-Andy am 07.06.2009 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ING am 07.06.2009 16:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

mein steam wurde heute gehackt, komm nicht mehr in meinen acc rein, bin auf kein phishing reingefallen, hab keinen keylogger o.ä. gefunden ...kein plan wie das sein kann.

und die passende email adresse mit dem gleichen psw ist auch weg.

Das ist dann der nachteil wenn man GELD in einen Online Account investiert. -.-


----------



## NuketheDuke (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				STF am 07.06.2009 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Und bitte nicht vom HLPortal. Denn da kann ja viel geschrieben werden wenn der Tag lang ist.



OMG du zweifelst du einzige quelle der wahrheit über Valve und Steam an???


----------



## Arhey (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Also ich persönlich find Steam nicht so schlimm.
Auch die Aktionen bei denen Spiele deutlich billiger verkauft werden halte ich für sinnvoll.

Allerdings versuch ich nur die Spiele über Steam zu holen die dieses auch erfordern. (Valve Titel und paar kleine Minigames)

An sich stört mich an Steam eigentlich nichts.
Früher gab es immer mal wieder Probleme (2005,2006) aber mittlerweile funktioniert alles gut.

Einzig die Möglichkeit offline zu spielen ohne automatische Anmeldung anzuschalten wäre meiner Meinung nach nicht schlecht.


PS: 
Was bedeutet eigentlich dieses (dt.)?
Steht das für Deutsch?


----------



## JWSJWS (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Ich muss mich hier auch mal outen. Ich war eigentlich kein Freund von Steam. Aber mittlerweile hab ich meine Meinung komplett geändert. Ich hab echt keine bock mehr nach format alles neu zu installieren. Ich nutz nicht mal die sichern-Funktion von steam. Ich hab eine 32000er Leitung also warum diese nicht nutzen. Steam drauf. Alle Games auf install und im Hintergrund machen lassen. Das ist einfach Komfort wie ich finde.

Also ich fahre jetzt auch so. Wenn ein Game nicht in Steam rauskommt wird es nicht mehr gekauft. Das Argument Wiederverkauf gilt ja auch nicht mehr. Ist ja eh nur noch ein Problem.


----------



## mueslimilklord (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Arhey am 07.06.2009 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> PS:
> Was bedeutet eigentlich dieses (dt.)?
> Steht das für Deutsch?



Yep, das steht für deutsch. Und sehr wahrscheinlich aus dem Grud, da die meisten Spiele für den deutschen Markt geschnitten werden und dass es keine Verwechslung zwischen uncut und deutsche Version gibt. Manche ungeschnittene Spiele dürfen nicht einmal erwähnt werden, da sie in Deutschland indiziert sind. Und dazu weiss PCGames auch nicht zum Beispiel wie der Stand zu diesem Spiel in der hinterletzten Bananenrepublik aussieht. Darum wird die News oder die Erwähnung immer nur auf die deutsche Version bezogen, rechtlicherweise...

wahrscheinlich....

sehr wahrscheinlich sogar...


----------



## manicvanhelt (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				JWSJWS am 07.06.2009 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss mich hier auch mal outen. Ich war eigentlich kein Freund von Steam. Aber mittlerweile hab ich meine Meinung komplett geändert. Ich hab echt keine bock mehr nach format alles neu zu installieren. Ich nutz nicht mal die sichern-Funktion von steam. Ich hab eine 32000er Leitung also warum diese nicht nutzen. Steam drauf. Alle Games auf install und im Hintergrund machen lassen. Das ist einfach Komfort wie ich finde.
> 
> Also ich fahre jetzt auch so. Wenn ein Game nicht in Steam rauskommt wird es nicht mehr gekauft. Das Argument Wiederverkauf gilt ja auch nicht mehr. Ist ja eh nur noch ein Problem.



Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, wieviel haben die dir bezahlt damit du das schreibst??!!??


----------



## thgc (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				manicvanhelt am 07.06.2009 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, wieviel haben die dir bezahlt damit du das schreibst??!!??



Warum sollten sie ihm irgendetwas bezahlen? Steam ist die einzige Spiele-Plattform die den PC noch am Leben erhält, sonst wäre aus allem nur noch Konsolenmist geworden. Für viele PC-Spieler ist es die Hauptanlaufstelle, um ihre Spiele ohne nervige DRM-Maßnahmen zu installieren und zu spielen. Warum darauf rumhacken? Beim Start mit Half-Life 2 hatte die Plattform noch Schwierigkeiten, aber mittlerweile ist das ein derart stabiles und gut unterstütztes System, dass man eigentlich diesbezüglich kaum noch etwas bemängeln kann.

Wenn man sich hier die unterbelichteten Kommentare teilweise durchliest versteht man echt die Welt nicht mehr... Vor allem die feindseligen Antworten auf sachlich geschriebene und fundierte Kommentare. Es geht hier immer noch nur um eine SPIELE-Plattform und nicht um die Rettung der Menschheit...


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				thgc am 07.06.2009 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Steam (...) Für viele PC-Spieler ist es die Hauptanlaufstelle, um ihre Spiele *ohne nervige DRM-Maßnahmen* zu installieren und zu spielen.




hab ich den witz jetzt überlesen, oder liegt die betonung tatsächlich nur auf dem wort "nervig"?


----------



## JWSJWS (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Ne etz ernsthaft. Ich finde diese ganzen Kopierschutzmechanismen viel schlimmer. Ich bin jemand, der seine Games nicht sammelt oder so. Ich zock die durch oder bis ich kein Bock mehr hab und dann werden die sofort wieder verkauft. Ist nur totes Kapital, wenn das zeug rumsteht. Und was interessiert mich eine Verpackung im Regal. Oder dieses Totschlagargument "Bedienungsanleitung". Also wirklich. Wenn ich zu einem Game sowas brauch, kommt das Game wieder weg. Und auf Revoke und so nen Dreck hab ich kein Bock. Hab ich scho so oft vergessen. Weil wenn ein System im Arsch ist, denk ich bestimmt nimmer dran, alle Games zu Deaktiveren oder noch so ein Tool runterzuladen. Und dann wird´s schwer mit verkaufen.

Ich muss außerdem nie mehr disk´s einlegen. Bin jemand, der ganz spontan zockt. Mein PC läuft echt immer, wenn ich daheim bin, aber wenn ich Bock auf zocken hab und erst a DVD einlegen muss ist der Bock wieder weg. Ich will einfach klicken und ab geht´s. Für mich ist Steam die beste Erfindung aller Zeiten. Und es wird sich durchsetzen. Guckt euch E3 an. Das neue PSPgo. Keine Medien mehr. Alles per Download. Da seht ihr wo Systemübergreifend die Richtung hingeht.

Wurde hier schon mal geschrieben. Ihr müsst einfach mal öffter in Steam gucken. Könnt ihr echte Schnäppchen machen. GTA 4 hab ich billiger wie überall hier im laden bekommen. Ach ja zum Thema uncut ist mir was aufgefallen. Fallout 3 ist uncut in Steam. Warum??? Keine Ahnung. Aber es ist es. Hab mir Testweise mal die DVd Version im MM gekauft. Unterschiede wie Tag und Nacht. Mir ein Rätsel. Aber sehr geil, dieses STEAM *g*

Ich zocke seit über 15 Jahren und habe echt schon viele Gamer-Epochen mitgemacht, aber Steam ist echt das Chilligste Zocken dass es jemals gab. Nein, ich hab kein Geld dafür bekommen. Diese Aussage ist FREI. Aber ich sollte mal mit Valve drüber reden *g*


----------



## Worrel (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Z3R0B4NG am 07.06.2009 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> mein steam wurde heute gehackt, komm nicht mehr in meinen acc rein, bin auf kein phishing reingefallen, hab keinen keylogger o.ä. gefunden ...kein plan wie das sein kann.
> 
> und die passende email adresse mit dem gleichen psw ist auch weg.
> 
> Das ist dann der nachteil wenn man GELD in einen Online Account investiert. -.-


Du hast für den Steam account dasselbe Passwort wie für die dazugehörige EMail Adresse verwendet?

Wahrscheinlich auch noch ein leicht zu erratendes Passwort, wie zB Accname: Donald / Pass: Duck?

Wenn man auf einem Account Geld investiert hat, sollte man auch dementsprechend Sicherheitsvorkehrungen treffen => Selber schuld.

Wenn du noch an deine EMail adresse kommen und dort die EMails abrufen kannst, kannst du deinen Account ja noch zurückbekommen - vielleicht reicht auch ein Key eines Spiels, das du in dem Account hast


----------



## looser111 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

ich fand steam sofort geil


----------



## Atropa (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Bonkic am 07.06.2009 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> thgc am 07.06.2009 20:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unwissender, Andy wird dir den Unterschied gleich mal erklären....


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				JWSJWS am 07.06.2009 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne etz ernsthaft. Ich finde diese ganzen Kopierschutzmechanismen viel schlimmer. Ich bin jemand, der seine Games nicht sammelt oder so. Ich zock die durch oder bis ich kein Bock mehr hab und dann werden die sofort wieder verkauft. Ist nur totes Kapital, wenn das zeug rumsteht.



wie verkaufst du denn, an steam gebundene, spiele?



> Das neue PSPgo. Keine Medien mehr. Alles per Download. Da seht ihr wo Systemübergreifend die Richtung hingeht.



durchaus möglich, dass es in diese richtung geht.
die pspgo ist diesbezüglich allerdings mal ein denkbar schlechtes beispiel. 
es würde mich doch sehr wundern, wenn sony gerade damit einen hit landen könnte.


----------



## ING (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				JWSJWS am 07.06.2009 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin jemand, der seine Games nicht sammelt oder so. Ich zock die durch oder bis ich kein Bock mehr hab und dann werden die sofort wieder verkauft.


und das geht wie genau mit steam spielen?


----------



## JWSJWS (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				ING am 07.06.2009 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> JWSJWS am 07.06.2009 20:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War mir klar, dass das etz wieder neg. ausgelegt wird. Danke auch *g*

Also Freunde: Die Message sollte sein:

Das verkaufen wird einem denkbar schwer gemacht, also hab das aufgegeben und versuch die Games so billig wie möglich per Steam zu bekommen. Weil das Verkaufen nur noch Probleme macht. Dann wird halt nicht mehr verkauft. Mir scho klar, dass das etz jeden interessiert wie ma games bei Steam verkaufen kann.

ICH WEISS ES NICHT UND ES IST MIR AUCH EGAL!!!

P.S. Hab damals GTA 4 für 35€ bekommen in Steam, da hat es bei uns in Nbg. noch weit mehr gekostet. Also ist mir in dem Falle dann das verkaufen wurscht.

Ach mann, ihr versteht mich einfach nicht.


----------



## Brokensword (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				ING am 07.06.2009 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> JWSJWS am 07.06.2009 20:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



indem du deinen account verkaufst

der Käufer muss nach dem Kauf einfach schnell die Benutzerdaten ändern und das wars auch schon
Betrug ist aber nicht ausgeschlossen

das hatte ich schon mit meinem Account vor, weil ich das mehr als schlechte FEAR 2 loswerden will
leider hab ich noch Team Fortress 2 drauf

zum kotzen   

wieso kann man den CDKey nicht einfach entbinden um das Game weitergeben zu können


@jemanden ein paar Posts über mir
GTA4 auf Steam, so billig wie noch nie?

49,99€ ist doch nicht billig, des ist Vollpreis


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				JWSJWS am 07.06.2009 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ICH WEISS ES NICHT UND ES IST MIR AUCH EGAL!!!







> Ach mann, ihr versteht mich einfach nicht.



das fällt auch schwer, wenn du hier das genaue gegenteil von dem schreibst, was du ~ 20 minuten vorher behauptet hast.


----------



## Worrel (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				JWSJWS am 07.06.2009 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir scho klar, dass das etz jeden interessiert wie ma games bei Steam verkaufen kann.
> 
> ICH WEISS ES NICHT ...


Ganz einfach:
VORHER überlegen, ob man das Spiel nachher verkaufen will und dann gegebenenfalls einen neuen Account erstellen, auf den dann NUR das Spiel kommt und nachher den Account verkaufen.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Worrel am 07.06.2009 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> JWSJWS am 07.06.2009 20:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wird bestimmt witzig mit 48 verschiedenen steam- accounts.


----------



## tiefputin1 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



> wieso kann man den CDKey nicht einfach entbinden um das Game weitergeben zu können



laut valve kann man den key entbinden....aber das geht ja nur bei spielen die man im Laden kauft....kaufst du ein Spiel bei steam online, hast du keinen key, weil das spiel direkt an deinen account gebunden ist..


----------



## Freitag92 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Rechts neben den Kommentaren in den Kästen mit allgemeinen Infos, der zweite von oben:
Darsana, Ego-Shooter, bla
was soll denn das???
zumindest ist der link eigenartig ^^


----------



## Brokensword (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				tiefputin1 am 07.06.2009 21:11 schrieb:
			
		

> > wieso kann man den CDKey nicht einfach entbinden um das Game weitergeben zu können
> 
> 
> 
> laut valve kann man den key entbinden....aber das geht ja nur bei spielen die man im Laden kauft....kaufst du ein Spiel bei steam online, hast du keinen key, weil das spiel direkt an deinen account gebunden ist..




nicht dein ernst???

dann zeig mir mal wo das steht und wie das gehen soll

denn FEAR 2 hab ich im laden gekauft
...........................................................................

Falls des wirklich funktionieren sollte::::: Wer hat interesse an FEAR 2 en-uncut? XD


----------



## HLP-Andy (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				JWSJWS am 07.06.2009 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Wurde hier schon mal geschrieben. Ihr müsst einfach mal öffter in Steam gucken. Könnt ihr echte Schnäppchen machen.


Seit ein paar Tagen gibt es auf der Steam-Store-Seite eine neue Rubrik genannt "Angebote" bzw. "Specials". Da findet man ab sofort alle Spiele die momentan verbilligt wurden übersichtlich aufgelistet. Momentan etwa Assassin's Creed, UT3 oder Penumbra Pack: http://store.steampowered.com/


----------



## tiefputin1 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Brokensword am 07.06.2009 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> tiefputin1 am 07.06.2009 21:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=1673-IDGK-4694
angeblich kann man das auch machen, auch wenn man keine 'duplicate key' message bekommt..und einfach möchte dass sein key unlocked werden soll.


----------



## Brokensword (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				tiefputin1 am 07.06.2009 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Brokensword am 07.06.2009 21:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da gibts wieder nen Hacken. Die wollen ne Quittung die nicht älter wie 90 TAge ist


----------



## Huskyboy (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Bonkic am 07.06.2009 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 07.06.2009 21:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nach dem motto "verdammt, wie war mein L4D benutzername und passwort" *zettelsuch*


----------



## Kandinata (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				JWSJWS am 07.06.2009 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> . Guckt euch E3 an. Das neue PSPgo. Keine Medien mehr. Alles per Download. Da seht ihr wo Systemübergreifend die Richtung hingeht.



Und überleg mal WARUM das bei den FIrmen so einen Anklang findet... hachja die wollen nur unser aller Wohl   

Glaubst du das wirklich ? Bist du wirklich SO Naiv, denkst keine Sekunde nach einem Haken nach und bist so wie alle dummen Menschen die für ein bißchen Bequemlichkeit ihre eigene Seele verkaufen würden... schrecklich   

Die PSP GO verzichtet auf Datenträger um sie schlicht und ergreifend nach und nach auszurotten, ihr System auf 100% Online umzustellen und die Kunden aber nicht direkt zu vergraulen, sondern durch die noch weiterführung der "alten" Versionenen sie ganz langsam dran zu führen und vermutlich durch immer weiteres Wegfallen von kaufbaren Datenträgern nach und nach auszuhungern bis sie zu einem Umstieg quasi gezwungen werden... Und als Ziel besitzt man auf lange Sicht dann Monopolstellung und kann die Preise nach herzenslust diktieren, und nebenbei killt man auch den Gebrauchthandel... tja tut mir leid, aber so sieht nunmal die unverschönte Wahrheit aus Sicht einer Firma aus 

Steam bzw, alle Onlineplattformen ansich haben in etwa das gleiche Prinzip bzw "Endplan", nur mit dem Unterschied das auf dem PC das Ganze sehr viel schwerer auszuführen ist und es erheblich länger dauern wird weil man nicht einfach die laufwerke entfernen kann 
Dazu gibts noch unmengen an anderer Faktoren und ein großere Konkurrenzkampf der nochmal intern von mehreren Seiten bestimmt wird, + ein ganzen haufen Sturer Leute die sich niemals ein Spiel downloaden würden und so noch einen gewissen Markt für Datenträger bieten.

Man versucht ja wirklich vieles um die Leute an sich zu binden und ja, Steam bietet nicht mehr nurnoch für Multiplayer bzw Communityplattform seine Vorteile und nochmals ja, die Preise in den Wochenenddeals sind richtig gut... täuscht aber nicht über die Tatsache hinweg das es auf lange Zeit gesehen für den Kunden einfach extrem schädlich ist und man das Programm zumindest "gezielt" anwenden sollte und besonders im Shop nicht 5 Euro mehr als im Laden bezahlen weil ich ja nicht mehr aus dem Sessel aufstehen muss 
Achja noch zum weiterverkauf bzgl Steamspielen... ich bezweifel irgendwie das die Leute soweit geplant und den nötigen Aufwand mit extra Accs berechnet haben, aber wer sollte auch ahnen das die Leute die man mit bequemlichkeit angelockt hat sich auf solch einen Aufwand einlassen   
Bin mir sicher das auch das irgendwann verboten bzw kontrolliert eingeschränkt wird...


----------



## JWSJWS (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Hm. Ich könnte ja jetzt auch mit dem Thema Umweltschutz anfangen. Das zieht immer. Datenträger sind die reinste Rohstoffverschwendung. Ich bin ein absoluter Fan von Digitaler Ware. Filme, Musik, Games usw.

So, etz mal hände hoch. Wer nutzt nur noch Amazon MP3 statt sich CD´s zu kaufen.

ICH ICH ICH ICH ICH

So will ich das überall. Da motzt doch auch keiner.

Naiv bin ich bestimmt nicht, aber ich seh nicht überall eine Welt-Untergangs-Spionage-Theorie. Ich hab nix zu verbergen. Ich scheiß auf den Datenschutz. Paraniode Welt. Jeder meint er wär wichtig und seine Daten würden auch nur irgend eine Sau interessieren....denkt ma drüber nach.....


----------



## Sam28 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Z3R0B4NG am 07.06.2009 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> mein steam wurde heute gehackt, komm nicht mehr in meinen acc rein, bin auf kein phishing reingefallen, hab keinen keylogger o.ä. gefunden ...kein plan wie das sein kann.
> 
> und die passende email adresse mit dem gleichen psw ist auch weg.
> 
> Das ist dann der nachteil wenn man GELD in einen Online Account investiert. -.-




Ein Freund wurde auch der Account gehackt, der hat es lange nicht gemerkt weil er ihn kaum benutzt hat, hat sich dann mit dem Steamsupport in Verbindung gesetzt, musste da Scans oder Fotos von seinen CD Keys oder halt von den Ausdrucken hinschicken und bekam den Account wieder. Seidtdem achte ich darauf beim Steamkauf die Bestätigungsmails gut wegzupacken, daqzu noch einen Screenshot zu machen, dann noch ausdrucken und gut wegpacken, dadurch hat man bei einem Account Hack wenigtens noch Beweise.
Mein Freund durfte dann erst mal den Freunden des ehemaligen Besitzers die Meinung sagen. Ich finde er war eigentlich noch viel zu nett.

Steam, das ist für mich so eine Sache, langsam habe ich mich dran gewöhnt, komme ganz gut damit aus, obwohl ich einige Nachteile bedenklich finde. 
Gut finde ich auf jeden Fall Aktionen bei denen man mal ein Schnäppchen machen kann, besorgniserregend ist die Frage was passiert wenn Steam Pleite macht, aber derzeit sieht es gut aus, Steam wird immer mehr genutzt und Valve ist immer noch einer der besten Spielehersteller.

Edit: Allerdings muss ich den Support von denen echt mangelhaft nennen, ich bekomme beim Kaufen von einem Spiel eine Fehlermeldung beim bezahlen mit dem Hinweis mich an den Steamsupport zu wenden. Der ist am Wocheende natürlich nicht da, was bei den Weekend Deals schon mal schlecht wäre.
Die erste Antwort war, das ich es doch mal mit einer anderen Bezahlmethode probieren sollte.
Da wäre ich von selbst wohl kaum drauf gekommen, war nun mal meine einzige Bezahlmöglichkeit. Zurückgeschrieben und wieder mein Leid geklagt.
Nach ein paar Tagen kam die antwort, ich solle doch mal bei Paypal nachfragen. Für ein Problem beim dem Steam mir sagt, ich solle mich an den Steamsupport wenden. Und für die Antwort haben die so lange gebraucht.
Dann habe ich denen einen Screenshot geschickt, da hat es wohl endlich bei denen Klick gemacht, nach einer gewissen Wartezeit war das Problem behoben.
Nur das jetzt der ziemlich lange Sonderverkauf von UT 3 vorbei war und das Spiel wieder normal kostete, während es vorher die ganze ewige Zeit für den Sonderpreis im Einkaufkorb lag.
Da dachte ich mir, soll ich die deswegen noch mal anschreiben? Bloß nicht!
Also versuchte ich es ganz normal zu kaufen, mit Paypal, doch Paypal sagte mir dann, der Verkäufer möchte keine Bezahlung per Bankeinzug, bitte geben sie doch ihre Kreditkarte an.
Da macht man sich die ganze Mühe, all das um endlich mit Paypal bezahlen zu können weil ich nur ein Bankkonto habe und keine Kreditkarte und dann sowas.
Ich wäre wohl ausgerastet wenn ich mich nicht während der langen Wartezeit beim Support bei ClickandBuy angemeldet hätte und dann dann endlich ohne Probleme funktionierte.
Im Grund kam das ganze nur zustande weil bei einem Freund gerade in dem Monat die Kreditkarte auslief und die neue noch nicht gültig war, sonst wäre mir all das erspart geblieben.
Ich wünsche euch allen das ihr euch nie so mit dem Steamsupport auseinander setzen müsst wie ich es musste.
Kann das mal jemand zu der Negativ Liste hinzufügen? 
Steam Support ein schlechter Witz.


----------



## BladeWND (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Jawoll und wenn wir bald alles per Netz saugen und bestellen gibt es bald keine Geschäfte mehr.... traurig traurig


----------



## krx (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

also ich hab mich inzwischen auch an steam gewöhnt, obwohl ich anfangs eine sehr negative Meinung hatte. Allerdings habe ich trotzdem einige sehr wichtige Kritikpunkte:

1. Sehr viele Mods laufen einfach nicht mehr bei mir. Nach "Steam is validating Cache Files" passiert einfach garnichts. auch mehrfache Neuiinstallationen helfen nicht. Beispiele sind unter anderem Hidden: Source & GoldenEye: Source.

2. Ich habe mir FarCry + 4 andere Spiele für 9,99€ gekauft und kann FarCry nicht starten, da die Server zur Zeit nicht verfügbar sind. Und das schon seit dem Kauf, der ungefähr 2 Monate zurück liegt.

Ich hab auch keine Ahnung an wen ich mich da wenden muss. Steam Support sagt, das sei ein Problem der Entwickler, die Entwickler sagen, es liegt an Steam -.-


----------



## LWHAbaddon (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Bis auf Punkt 4 kann ich den Kontrapunkten auf Seite 5 nur zustimmen. Mittlerweile kaufe ich generell keine Spiele mehr, für die man einen Steam-Account braucht.


----------



## tiefputin1 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				krx am 07.06.2009 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab mich inzwischen auch an steam gewöhnt, obwohl ich anfangs eine sehr negative Meinung hatte. Allerdings habe ich trotzdem einige sehr wichtige Kritikpunkte:
> 
> 1. Sehr viele Mods laufen einfach nicht mehr bei mir. Nach "Steam is validating Cache Files" passiert einfach garnichts. auch mehrfache Neuiinstallationen helfen nicht. Beispiele sind unter anderem Hidden: Source & GoldenEye: Source.
> 
> ...



far cry nicht starten oder runterladen? schau mal ob diese steamservice.exe zur zeit läuft...bei terminator salvation lags daran, dass der service nicht gestartet war....jedenfalls ist das 100% ein problem bei steam...die können ja keine kaputten games verkaufen (schon wieder^^')


----------



## krx (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				tiefputin1 am 07.06.2009 23:32 schrieb:
			
		

> krx am 07.06.2009 23:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also bei mir läuft der service... daran kanns also nicht liegen 
un das mit den mods regt mich auch total auf...
nich mal der cinematic mod 9 lässt sich starten. der validiert die dateien und das wars -.-
kein wunder wenn ich mir irgendwann von allen steam spielen ne nonsteam version mache.
die starten schneller, verbrauchen weniger Leistung und können trotzdem alle steam features benutzen und auf offiziellen servern gespielt werden


----------



## Huskyboy (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

bei nem Handheld verzichtet man eher auf datenträger weil Optische z.b. viel viel energie fressen und Feste teuer herzustellen sind.. 

da isses einfacher das eben per WLAN rüber zu ziehen, sollte man das nicht können sondern nur per Downloadshop kann sich sony gleich nen nächsten flopp in die bücher schreiben


----------



## HLP-Andy (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Huskyboy am 08.06.2009 00:51 schrieb:
			
		

> bei nem Handheld verzichtet man eher auf datenträger weil Optische z.b. viel viel energie fressen und Feste teuer herzustellen sind..
> 
> da isses einfacher das eben per WLAN rüber zu ziehen, sollte man das nicht können sondern nur per Downloadshop kann sich sony gleich nen nächsten flopp in die bücher schreiben


Mein Gott, wie lange willst das jetzt noch durchziehen? Microsoft hat auf der E3 einen Downloaddienst für die Xbox 360 vorgestellt, für die kommende Konsolengeneration wird es jedes einzelne Spiel online zu kaufen geben, beim PC ist das seit Jahren der Fall, mit Wachstumsraten von 100%. Das klassische Retail-Produkt stirbt aus, die Frage ist nicht ob, sondern nur noch wann. Das können fünf Jahre sein, das können 15 Jahre sein, aber die Richtung wohin es geht ist eindeutig.


----------



## tiefputin1 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Huskyboy am 08.06.2009 00:51 schrieb:
			
		

> bei nem Handheld verzichtet man eher auf datenträger weil Optische z.b. viel viel energie fressen und Feste teuer herzustellen sind..




ahja? sag das mal zu Nintendo  cartridges waren von anfang and da und sind es heute noch und werden auch noch bleiben 
bei der PSP hat sony halt versucht die UMD als standard einzuführen (genau wie bluray mit der ps3) bei der psp hats nur net geklappt, weil man halt nix gescheites bieten konnte dafür.
online store is nur ein weiterer strohhalm an den sich sony klammert




> Das klassische Retail-Produkt stirbt aus, die Frage ist nicht ob, sondern nur noch wann. Das können fünf Jahre sein, das können 15 Jahre sein, aber die Richtung wohin es geht ist eindeutig.


das wäre schon möglich. Nur weil wir Kreditkarten habn, heißt das aber nicht dass Bargeld ausstirbt irgendwann 
genauso wirds mit den Retailprodukten sein....

achja steam is suspekt, um auf das thema wieder zurückzukommen^^


----------



## fiumpf (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLP-Andy am 08.06.2009 01:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Das können fünf Jahre sein, das können 15 Jahre sein, aber die Richtung wohin es geht ist eindeutig.


Wenn man die Einstellung der Politik gewissen Spielen gegenüber betrachtet werden es wohl eher die 5 Jahre sein nach denen man ordentliche Spiele nur noch als bezahlten Download bekommt.




			
				tiefputin1 am 08.06.2009 01:34 schrieb:
			
		

> achja steam is suspekt, um auf das thema wieder zurückzukommen^^


Das einzige was mir ein mulmiges Gefühl bereitet wenn ich an Steam denke ist dass Valve irgendwann die Server abschaltet. Sonst ist Steam ganz ok.


----------



## ING (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

von einem trend würd ich da noch nicht sprechen, bis jetzt gabs noch keinen publisher der sein AAA spiel ausschließlich als dl version verkauft hat (wenn ich nicht irre), bei kleineren entwicklern ists natürlich klar und bei den handhelds macht wirklich sinn.

sonst sollte man sich mal fragen ob man diesen trend wirklich will oder ob die industrie darauf drängt. mit solchen wie diensten wie steam hat man dann volle kontrolle über das produkt und der spieler ist dem ausgeliefert. statt spiele gibts dann wirklich nur noch abos die man kaufen kann. dann kann man (ala wow) im regelmäßigen abstand zahlen wenn man spielen will, sowohl sp als auch mp. in verbindung mit der tatsache das man dann der willkür der publisher ausgeliefert ist schwant mir übles wo dieser "trend" hinführen könnte...

*heute im angebot*: das neuste steam spar abo *räng räng* 3 spiele für 24 stunden für nur 9,99€ *määä määä*  hol dir noch heute dein super spar abo exklusiv bei steam *däng däng* 

_kleingedrucktes: das abo verlängert sich bei nicht kündigung auto. um weitere 24 stunden._


----------



## fiumpf (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				ING am 08.06.2009 02:01 schrieb:
			
		

> von einem trend würd ich da noch nicht sprechen, bis jetzt gabs noch keinen publisher der sein AAA spiel ausschließlich als dl version verkauft hat (wenn ich nicht irre)


Zwar kein Triple-A aber trotzdem gut und only per Download: *Killing Floor*.


----------



## Huskyboy (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

von 1 auf 2 ist auch eine wachstumsrate von 100%, solange valve keine zahlen rausrückt ist das irrelevant..

Downloadzeug ist ein phänomen der wegwerfgesellschaft, ist nur eine frage wie lang dieser trend hält..


----------



## Graugon (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLP-Andy am 08.06.2009 01:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 08.06.2009 00:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eher in der Woche in der auch die Sonne erlischt.


----------



## NixBlick (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				JWSJWS am 07.06.2009 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm. Ich könnte ja jetzt auch mit dem Thema Umweltschutz anfangen. Das zieht immer. Datenträger sind die reinste Rohstoffverschwendung. Ich bin ein absoluter Fan von Digitaler Ware. Filme, Musik, Games usw.


Na ob das wirklich schonender ist. Serverfarm die 24*7 läuft, PC's die mehrere Std laufen wegen des Downloads.


> So, etz mal hände hoch. Wer nutzt nur noch Amazon MP3 statt sich CD´s zu kaufen.
> 
> ICH ICH ICH ICH ICH
> 
> So will ich das überall. Da motzt doch auch keiner.


 Weil man immer noch CDs kaufen kann.*meineHändeuntenbleiben*



> Naiv bin ich bestimmt nicht, aber ich seh nicht überall eine Welt-Untergangs-Spionage-Theorie. Ich hab nix zu verbergen. Ich scheiß auf den Datenschutz. Paraniode Welt. Jeder meint er wär wichtig und seine Daten würden auch nur irgend eine Sau interessieren....denkt ma drüber nach.....


Komisch das man mit Daten von Hinz & Kunz jede menge Geld machen kann, ohne das die "wer" sind.

Und was ist mit Benutzernamen&Passwörtern, Konto-&Pinnummer?
Was ist wenn du in den Urlaub fährst sollen Kriminelle das wirklich wissen?
Würdest du wirklich Kameras in deiner Wohnung aufstellen?
Würdest du Remote Desktop oder Teamviewer auf deinem PC laufen lassen am besten per DynDNS eine www Adresse immer mit deiner aktuellen IP verbunden?
Stell dir vor ein Elternteil hat/hatte eine Krankheit die vererbt werden kann und der Personalchef überprüft die Krankengeschichte und denk sich "da bezahlt man wohl möglich jemanden der häufig Krank ist".


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				JWSJWS am 07.06.2009 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm. Ich könnte ja jetzt auch mit dem Thema Umweltschutz anfangen. Das zieht immer. Datenträger sind die reinste Rohstoffverschwendung. Ich bin ein absoluter Fan von Digitaler Ware. Filme, Musik, Games usw.
> 
> So, etz mal hände hoch. Wer nutzt nur noch Amazon MP3 statt sich CD´s zu kaufen.
> 
> ...




Dann beantworte für dich mal ehrlich was dir lieber ist:

1. Du hast deine Spiele als Verpackung im Regal stehen. Du kannst sie jederzeit, wann und wo du willst, herausholen, die Spiele installieren und loszocken. Auch wenn dein Internet nicht geht, kannst du trotzdem spielen. Sprich: Du hast die volle Kontrolle über deine Spiele und kannst sie selbst nach 20 Jahren noch spielen. Du kaufst deine Spiele und kannst sie quasi für immer spielen, das kann dir niemand nehmen.

2. Du hast die Spiele als Downloadvertrieb. Bedeutet, dass deine Spiele an einen Online Account gebunden sind, welcher nur über einen Server läuft. Ist der Server nicht erreichbar oder dein Internet geht nicht, kannst Du nicht spielen. Noch schlimmer: Geht der Anbieter pleite und die Server werden heruntergefahren, ist sofort deine komplette Spielesammlung vernichtet. Du bist in völliger Abhängigkeit vom Anbieter.

Da frage ich dich und die anderen hier: Was ist dir/euch lieber?


----------



## Worrel (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Shadow_Man am 08.06.2009 06:36 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Du hast deine Spiele als Verpackung im Regal stehen. Du kannst sie jederzeit, wann und wo du willst, herausholen, die Spiele installieren und loszocken. Auch wenn dein Internet nicht geht, kannst du trotzdem spielen. Sprich: Du hast die volle Kontrolle über deine Spiele und kannst sie selbst nach 20 Jahren noch spielen. Du kaufst deine Spiele und kannst sie quasi für immer spielen, das kann dir niemand nehmen.


Natürlich nur, sofern das Laufwerk in 20 Jahren noch existiert und auch die heutigen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen noch unterstützt und die Aktivierungsserver für das "nur dreimal installieren" DRM noch irgendwo vorhanden sind, die Datenträger bis dahin nicht von Kind/Hund/whatever unleserlich zerkratzt wurden ...

... vor 20 Jahren ... also 1989 wurden Spiele noch auf 3.5" Disketten vertrieben. Heutzutage muß man solche Laufwerke fast schon suchen - wie sieht es wohl in 20 Jahren mit CD Laufwerken aus...?
Und wenn du einen Datenträger verlierst, ist das Spiel futsch - einen Steam Account kannst du immer über deine EMail Adresse wieder identifizieren und dir zuordnen lassen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Ich kann heutzutage noch jederzeit meinen Commodore 64 wieder aufbauen und Spiele zocken, die 25 Jahre alt sind. Kann mich keiner dran hindern. Das meinte ich, ich selbst hab die Kontrolle über allem und bin nicht von irgendeiner Plattform abhängig.
Und es ist ja wohl nicht so schlimm, wenn man mal eine CD verliert. Das ist dann ein Spiel, welches nicht mehr funktioniert. Wenn Steam nicht mehr da ist, funktioniert aber keines mehr - riesen Unterschied.



			
				Huskyboy am 08.06.2009 02:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Downloadzeug ist ein phänomen der wegwerfgesellschaft, ist nur eine frage wie lang dieser trend hält..



Genau das Gleiche denke ich mir auch. 
Aber glaub' mir. Die Branche wird das dann bereuen. Die Raubkopierszene wird dann boomen ohne Ende. Mir haben auch schon viele Leute gesagt, dass wenn es Spiele nur noch als Download gibt, sie diese dann einfach nur noch woanders runterladen. Kann ich sogar verstehen.
Ich hab mir ja auch geschworen, sobald das letzte Spiel den Laden verlässt, stelle ich meine Bezahlung für Spiele auch komplett ein. Dann soll von mir aus die ganze Branche eingehen^^


----------



## N-o-x (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Da hier schon die PSP Go herangezogen wurde, könnte mir jemand der sich damit auskennt viellicht kurz einen kleinen Exkurs geben, wie die Downloads geschützt sind? Läuft das über eine Kennnummer der Konsole, sodass man die Spiele nicht auf anderen Geräten spielen kann oder wie darf man sich das vorstellen?   

Ich oute mich mal als grundsätzlichen Fan von Downloads. Meine alten Spielepackungen sind zwar schön (blaue Deus Ex Klappschachtel   ), aber sie verschwenden mir inzwischen zuviel Platz. Ich kaufe selber bei gog, d.h. die Konditionen müssen halt stimmen und das tun sie für mich bei Steam so ganz und garnicht. 

Auch finde ich kann man solche Dienste für eine Konsole schwer mit dem PC vergleichen, denn der ist nunmal ein flexibles System. Es muss gewährleistet werden, dass Umbauten jederzeit möglich sind und trotzdem die Rechte dahingehend erhalten bleiben, dass der DRM Mechanismus nicht denkt, man hätte die Software gerade vervielfältigt.

Und ich bin immernoch der Meinung dass man das am sinnvollsten direkt im Datenträger verankert und nicht wie z.B. Steam oder Securom in der Software, die dann mehr oder weniger regelmäßig anspringt um nachzuprüfen, ob noch alles rechtens ist, ergo mich für alle Zeit von anderen (Internet, Server des Publishers) abhängig macht.


----------



## HLP-Andy (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				N-o-x am 08.06.2009 09:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch finde ich kann man solche Dienste für eine Konsole schwer mit dem PC vergleichen, denn der ist nunmal ein flexibles System. Es muss gewährleistet werden, dass Umbauten jederzeit möglich sind und trotzdem die Rechte dahingehend erhalten bleiben, dass der DRM Mechanismus nicht denkt, man hätte die Software gerade vervielfältigt.


Nur was hat das mit Steam zu tun? Du kannst deine Spiele auf unendlich vielen verschiedenen Rechnern installieren und jede einzelne Hardware-Komponente unendlich mal austauschen. Das ist Steam doch völlig egal.


----------



## N-o-x (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLP-Andy am 08.06.2009 09:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur was hat das mit Steam zu tun? Du kannst deine Spiele auf unendlich vielen verschiedenen Rechnern installieren und jede einzelne Hardware-Komponente unendlich mal austauschen. Das ist Steam doch völlig egal.


Siehe letzter Absatz des Postings


----------



## IXS (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Ich denke mal, das wird zweigleisig bleiben.

1. Retail im Laden
2. Download Content

Es hat ja beides seine Vor- und Nachteile.

Als Fan von eimem Spiel gehört da irgendwo eine Box ins Zimmer und gewisse Accessoires. Sonst ist das Spiel nicht komplett.

Andererseits bieten Plattformen wie Steam ein Ortsunabhängiges Spielvergnügen.

Bin ich bei einem Bekannten, kann ich nur dank der Accountdaten, das Spiel auf dessen Rechner laden und spielen, ohne einen Koffer für die Datenträger dabei haben zu müssen.

Das gilt aber auch für den Fall, wenn man sich einen neuen PC zulegt.

Dass Valve bei der derzeitigen Lage sein "relatives" Monopol ausnutzt und die Preise hoch hält ist normal (weshalb ich meine Konsequenzen ziehe  )
Betrug sehe ich aber darin, wenn man ein "vollpreis" Prokukt  "retail" im Laden kauft, und auf dem Datenträger befindet sich lediglich Steam und ein Aktivierungskey. 

Kurz: Auf der Steam Basis habe ich "nur" Red Orchestra, ein paar "kostenlose" Demos und die 2 HL2 kurzspiel Lost Coast und Deathmatch.


----------



## crackajack (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Prime85 am 07.06.2009 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 07.06.2009 11:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dito



			
				Shadow_Man am 08.06.2009 06:36 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Du hast deine Spiele als Verpackung im Regal stehen. Du kannst sie jederzeit, wann und wo du willst, herausholen, die Spiele installieren und loszocken. Auch wenn dein Internet nicht geht, kannst du trotzdem spielen.


Bei den bugverseuchten Spielen heutzutage, kann man das mal anzweifeln, sofern man keine passenden Patch irgendwo hortet.
Einfach loszocken geht bei Konsolentiteln schon eher. Da fällt auch (meist noch) das Installieren weg.


Steam ist doof.
Autoupdate geht auch ohne Steam.

Spieleübergreifende Freundeslisten benötigen kein Steam, jedenfalls nicht in der Form.

Die Preise sind im Schnitt höher als im Handel, vom fragwürdigen Dollar-Euro Verhältnis mal ganz zu schweigen.

No-CD.exe könnte man auch so rausbringen- zumindest nachdem die große Raubkopierergefahr vorbei ist. Spätestens wenn es Budgetware wurde.

Free Weekend sind an sich eine tolle Sache, ist bloß blöd wenn man gerade am WE eher nicht vorm PC hängen will und wegen einer Demo seine Pläne nicht ändern will. Eine normale, im Umfang limitierte Demo wäre sicher kein Problem zu machen, aber nun ja, das wäre ja Standard der sich bei allen anderen Herstellern bewährt hat. Valve muss aber wohl anders werken.

Team Fortress 2 war das einzige Spiel das bei mir öfters nicht lief, weil irgendwas mit dem graka-memory sonstwas nicht passte. Das Spiel ist dann zwar, dank Steam, immer aktuell und der Fehler dürfte nicht nur bei mir aufgetreten sein, wie ich im Internet lesen durfte, trotzdem haben die es bis zu meinem Grakawechsel, ein Jahr Zeit!, nicht hinbekommen es zu fixen. Toller Patchsupport!

Lustig auch wenn der Server seinen Dienst verweigert und man Installieren vergessen kann. Meine Fear 2 DVD wurde einfach verweigert. Das Patchen bei Steam ohne Server nicht geht, klar, aber warum ich nicht mal von DVD Installieren darf, obwohl der Key ja bereits aktiviert wurde- das hat der Server noch gepackt- ist dann schon lächerlich.
Da entlaste ich deren Server indem ich keinen Download abverlange und dann bockt das System trotzdem....


Die Einzigen, die neben Valve selber, von Steam profitieren sind kleine Entwickler die nur so überhaupt eine (große) Platform für ihre kleinen Spiele(perlen) vorfinden. Und nur durch dieses oft interessante Angebot profitiert der Kunde auch von der Platform.


Das andere Firmen in Sachen DRM und vor allem Langzeitpatchsupport noch viel doofer agieren merke ich dann auch mal an, aber das macht Steam ja nicht zwangsweise besser.


----------



## Luna912 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Steam an sich ist schon gut

Ich habe mittlerweile 61 Spiele in meinen Account und weitere werden folgen 

Allerdings finde ich das ganze nicht nur Positiv weil:
-Das Communyti Netzwerk des Clienten gibt relativ viele Daten preis
-Die Preise sind Oftmals viel zu hoch zb das EA Sortiment wo vieles immer noch 50€ kostet und im laden für 20 zuhaben ist).
-Bei vielen Spielen Doppeltes DRM zb hat Crysis Warhead über Steam zusätzlichen Securom mit Installationsbegrenzung (soviel zu man kann Steam überall wo man lustig ist installieren und seine Spiele spielen) 

Und den Vorbestellern wie mir wurde das auch noch verschwiegen (eine beschwerde deswegen wurde übrigens von Support abgewiegelt mit die entscheidung drüber läge bei EA), 

Immerhin danach wurde eingeführt das in Shop von Steam da steht ob weitere DRM sachen drin sind (für die Crysis Warhead Preorder käufer/inen aber zu spät)

Auch Tombraider Underworld was man in jeden Mediamarkt für 30€ bekommt ist in Steam mit 50€ viel zu teuer 

Ich nutze Steam gerne kaufe da aber nur wenn der preis stimmt.


----------



## HLP-Andy (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				crackajack am 08.06.2009 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Free Weekend sind an sich eine tolle Sache, ist bloß blöd wenn man gerade am WE eher nicht vorm PC hängen will und wegen einer Demo seine Pläne nicht ändern will. Eine normale, im Umfang limitierte Demo wäre sicher kein Problem zu machen, aber nun ja, das wäre ja Standard der sich bei allen anderen Herstellern bewährt hat. Valve muss aber wohl anders werken.


1. Es gibt auch Guest Passes, die kann man einlösen wann man Lust hat.
2. Eine Zeit lang das komplette Spiel zu spielen hat sicherlich mehr Aussagekraft als eine im Umfang limitierte Demo.
3. Die Free Weekends haben sich bewährt, weshalb es auch Nachahmer gibt. (Red Orchestra, Unreal Tournament 3, Crysis Warhead, etc.) Die Verkaufszahlen schnellen nach jedem Free Weekend in die Höhe, wieso sich also dagegen entscheiden? Nur weils neu ist und manche Leute vor allem neuen Angst haben?

Ja, Valve muss anders werken, deshalb sind sie ja auch so erfolgreich. Die nicht erfolgreichen zu kopieren überlassen sie anderen Unternehmen.


----------



## HLP-Andy (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Luna912 am 08.06.2009 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> -Das Communyti Netzwerk des Clienten gibt relativ viele Daten preis


Welche denn? Dort steht nur drin was du auch reinschreibst, wie bei jedem anderen Profil. Und dann noch welche Spiele "du" (ein völlig anonymer Nickname) besitzt und welche "du" zur Zeit spielst. Und wenn du selbst das nicht willst, stellst du das Profil auf privat und keiner kann es mehr sehen.




> -Die Preise sind Oftmals viel zu hoch zb das EA Sortiment wo vieles imemrnoch 50€ kostet und im laden für 20 zuhaben ist).


Wenn ein Preis zu hoch ist, dann kauft man es eben nicht (bei Steam). Ist doch auch bei jedem anderen Anbieter so.




> -Bei vielen Spielen Doppeltes DRM zb hat Crysis Warhead über Steam zusätzlichen Securom mit Installationsbegrenzung (soviel zu man kann Steam überall wo man lustig ist installieren und seine Spiele spielen)


Das ist Sache der Publisher. Und wenn die das Spiel nur mit eigenem DRM über Steam anbieten wolle, dann ist das eben so. Die Alternative wäre, dass es das gar nicht über Steam zu kaufen gibt. Aber dann hättest du ja erst recht nichts davon. Außerdem ist ein Trend bemerkbar, dass die Publisher langsam kapieren, dass es kein Doppel-DRM benötigt, weshalb etwa EA-Spiele wie Spore oder jetzt auch das neue Street Fighter 4 ohne Securom über Steam veröffentlicht werden.




> Ich nutze Steam gerne kaufe da aber nur wenn der preis stimmt.


Ist doch gut so.


----------



## Luna912 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Fakt ist das Crysis Warhead vorbesteller davon nichts wußten und das die Info über 3 Anbieter DRM erst als sich diese Massiv beschwerden eingeführt wurde zum rest führe ich mit dir keine Diskussionen


----------



## crackajack (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLP-Andy am 08.06.2009 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Es gibt auch Guest Passes, die kann man einlösen wann man Lust hat.


Und woher krieg ich den? Ich würde gerne heute Abend mal L4D anspielen. Und nun?


> 2. Eine Zeit lang das komplette Spiel zu spielen hat sicherlich mehr Aussagekraft als eine im Umfang limitierte Demo.


Natürlich, hat ja auch niemand in Abrede gestellt.


> 3. Die Free Weekends haben sich bewährt, weshalb es auch Nachahmer gibt. (Red Orchestra, Unreal Tournament 3, Crysis Warhead, etc.) Die Verkaufszahlen schnellen nach jedem Free Weekend in die Höhe,


Auch logisch.
Bei anderen Spielen wird halt kontinuierlich nach dem zeitlich willkürlichen Demo-saugen und antesten ein Spiel gekauft, oder halt auch nicht.
Und natürlich fehlt bei anderen Demos der Werbeeffekt das man eben alle paar Wochen oder Monate eine neue Chance hat. Man hat die Chance eben permanent, aber niemand zeigt das eben nochmal auf.



> wieso sich also dagegen entscheiden? Nur weils neu ist und manche Leute vor allem neuen Angst haben?


blabla
Ich hab halt gern eine Demo, dann wenn ICH spielen will, und wenn ICH Zeit habe und nicht wenn Valve mal wieder die Verkaufszahlen mithilfe der Medien pushen will.
Ich habe ja überhaupt nix gegen Free Weekends, und das Modell ist zwangsweise erfolgreich, nur was dagegen spricht auch eine "normale" Demo anzubieten wirst du mir wohl nicht beantworten können.


----------



## fireblader (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Könnte ich mir Spiele auch in der Uncut version (Fallout 3) über Steam kaufen, hätte ich gar keinen Grund zu meckern. Ich bin mit Steam zufrieden und hatte nie probleme. Die meißten Leute regen sich ja nur auf, weil Ihre Raubkopien damit nicht mehr online Funktioniert haben.


----------



## HLP-Andy (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				crackajack am 08.06.2009 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Und woher krieg ich den? Ich würde gerne heute Abend mal L4D anspielen. Und nun?


Von einem Bekannten der Left 4 Dead hat und es dir empfehlen möchte. Wie bei Free Weekends und klassische Demos gibt es also auch hier eine Limitierung.




> Ich habe ja überhaupt nix gegen Free Weekends, und das Modell ist zwangsweise erfolgreich, nur was dagegen spricht auch eine "normale" Demo anzubieten wirst du mir wohl nicht beantworten können.


1. Es gibt für Half-Life 2 oder Portal "normale" Demos.
2. Das neue Modell wäre vielleicht nicht mehr so erfolgreich, wenn es auch eine andere Demo geben würde.
3. Was würdest du beispielsweise bei Left 4 Dead für eine Demo wegschneiden? Einen Teil der Boss-Infizierten? Einen Teil der Waffen? Weniger normale Zombies? Oder was bei Team Fortress 2? Nur die Hälfte der neun Klassen spielbar machen? Den Ubercharge rausnehmen? Es ist sehr schwer solche Spiele ordentlich für eine Demo zu kürzen und sie trotzdem noch spielbar zu halten. Und kürzt man zu wenig weg, dann gibt es oft zu wenig Anreiz das Spiel noch zu kaufen. (Ich kenns aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung, ich hab Monate lang immer wieder mal die UT2004-Demo gespielt. Das machte Spaß für zwischendurch und ich hatte nie das Bedürfnis mir das komplette Spiel zu kaufen.)

Was ist also die Alternative? Gar keine Demos rauszubringen, wie das sehr viele Hersteller nun tun. Nur die bringen im Gegenzug auch keine Free Weekends, sondern gar nichts.


----------



## moskitoo (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLP-Andy am 08.06.2009 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 08.06.2009 11:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eine Alternative wäre einfach die Spielzeit auf 2-4 Stunden zu begrenzen.


----------



## tiefputin1 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



> ... vor 20 Jahren ... also 1989 wurden Spiele noch auf 3.5" Disketten vertrieben. Heutzutage muß man solche Laufwerke fast schon suchen - wie sieht es wohl in 20 Jahren mit CD Laufwerken aus...?



abwärtskompatibilität....bluray/hddvd-laufwerke können auch cds lesen 
und auch solche 8cm-cds/dvds...und das wird wohl noch so sein...
ein intel-cpu/motherboard hat immer noch grundzüge von den ersten pentiums, wegen der abwärtskompatibilität von allem.



> Und ich bin immernoch der Meinung dass man das am sinnvollsten direkt im Datenträger verankert und nicht wie z.B. Steam oder Securom in der Software, die dann mehr oder weniger regelmäßig anspringt um nachzuprüfen, ob noch alles rechtens ist


steam macht das bei jedem login, Securom-PA nur einmal...
steam holt sich immer die infos welches game auf deinem account zur zeit freigeschalten ist.
Securom-PA erhält einen Hardwarekey der eine Lizenz auf deinem PC erstellt, dann liest Securom nur noch diese Lizenz-infos und läuft ohne irgendeine 2te überprüfung deiner rechte....
ich verstehe sowieso nicht wieso leute extrem gegen Securom sind, es besteht überhaupt kein unterschied zur disc-check version....Treiber,Services werden da auch installiert und gestartet....und das macht jeder cd-basierte kopierschutz (protectdisc,safedisc,securom,tages/solidshield,starforce)
bei steam muss man halt immer den steamclient installieren, der auch nen steamservice startet etc. 
und manche games bei Steam haben/hatten auch Securom 
der größte scheiß is halt nur dass man dann noch extrazusatz mist installieren soll?! ala windows live, rockstar blabla, ea-download-manager wtf, etc. den man nun wirklich nicht braucht.




> Sega meint dazu: "Klar wäre ein Spiel ohne Kopierschutz für den Endkunden optimal. Aber wirtschaftlich würde dies vermutlich zu einem Totalschaden führen."


sega hat seid jahren immer einiges verschlafen.....konsolenspiele habn auch keinen kopierschutz, da dieser in der hardware eingebaut wird...
als verkäufer kaufen wir halt keinen crap mehr... (iron man aufm pc? hallo das ist doch 1:1 die ps2 version und das noch abgespeckter)
angeblich macht das Universe at War bei steam auch probleme, bzw. ist sein geld dort nicht wert   
Sonic-Spiele sind auch nicht mehr so der Bringer bzw. nur konsolen exklusivtitel 

Vielleicht mal kurz zu Ubisoft rüberschwenken 
für far cry2 entfernt update 1.3 die Securom-Protection + Aktivierung (die exe ist ohne kopierschutz)
spiele ohne kopierschutz gab es immer und teilweise waren diese sogar erfolgreich (sins of solar)
apropo ich sage nur R.U.S.E. wenn das wirklich so geil wird hrr

/greetz


----------



## SoSchautsAus (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



> Auch hier kam es durch mangelhafte Information auf den Verpackungen zu Protesten wütender Käufer.


Schön dass man bei PCG mal wieder so selbstkritisch ist und die mangelhafte Information im euphorischen vor-Ort-Test-Bericht einfach unter den Tisch fallen lässt. Dieser Testbericht war im Nachhinein der Knackpunkt für meinen kompletten Vertrauensverlust gegenüber der Spieleindustrie und -presse. Gleichzeitig war Half-Life 2 das letzte Spiel das ich bis zum heutigen Tag und vorraussichtlich in alle Zunkunft vorbestellt habe. 



> Alle bisherigen Teile seien bisher mehrfach und meist umständlich über Foren oder Magazin-Datenträger gepatcht worden. Nun können Entwickler zeitnah Patches, Mehrspieler-Features oder Steam-Achievements einfacher integrieren.


Ein Scheinargument. Das geht natürlich auch ohne Steam. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass man mWn bei Steam gezwungen wird zu patchen, auch wenn diese fehlerhaft sind. 



> Einen großen Vorteil der Plattform übersehen viele Gegner vielleicht: Mit Steam können Sie Ihre Spiele an mehreren Rechnern in stallieren und so an unterschiedlichen Orten spielen; die Titel sind eben an den Account gebunden und dementsprechend überall dort nutzbar, wo Sie Zugriff auf das Internet haben. Ausleih-Aktionen aus der Videothek und Probespiele mit dem Exemplar vom Kumpel sind damit aber auch passé.


Ich kann 100% der Spiele aus meiner Sammlung an mehreren Rechnern installieren und an unterschiedlichen Orten spielen. Und dafür brauch ich im Gegensatz zu Steam KEINEN Zugriff auf das Internet. Durch den letzten Satz wird aus dem vermeintlichen Vorteil sogar noch ein doppelter Nachteil. 

Fazit: Die Vorteile von Steam werden in ein gutes Licht gerückt, Kritik wird nur beiläufig eingestreut oder gleich zum Vorteil umgemünzt (siehe oben) und Steam-Kritiker werden teilweise als unverbesserliche Meckerfritzen dargestellt. Ein objektiver oder gar kritischer Artikel war eh nicht zu erwarten. 

SSA


----------



## Huskyboy (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Worrel am 08.06.2009 07:35 schrieb:
			
		

> ... vor 20 Jahren ... also 1989 wurden Spiele noch auf 3.5" Disketten vertrieben. Heutzutage muß man solche Laufwerke fast schon suchen - wie sieht es wohl in 20 Jahren mit CD Laufwerken aus...?



wieviele 3 1/2"  laufwerke soll ich dir schicken? 2? 5? 200? die werden immer noch gebaut, kosten nen 10er das stück   

und die Disketten funktionieren immer noch, sofern man sie ordentlich behandelt und nicht im eiskalten keller oder dem heißen dachboden gelagert hat, aber das würden auch BR, DVDs oder HDDs nicht lange mitmachen   auch die alten 5 1/4" Disketten tun es noch, vorallem die C64 disketten, obwohl ich die mittlerweile zur sicherheit auch geimaged habe..



			
				SoSchautsAus am 08.06.2009 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> > Auch hier kam es durch mangelhafte Information auf den Verpackungen zu Protesten wütender Käufer.
> 
> 
> Schön dass man bei PCG mal wieder so selbstkritisch ist und die mangelhafte Information im euphorischen vor-Ort-Test-Bericht einfach unter den Tisch fallen lässt. Dieser Testbericht war im Nachhinein der Knackpunkt für meinen kompletten Vertrauensverlust gegenüber der Spieleindustrie und -presse. Gleichzeitig war Half-Life 2 das letzte Spiel das ich bis zum heutigen Tag und vorraussichtlich in alle Zunkunft vorbestellt habe.



Wollt ich gerade sagen, PCG hat damals solche Hürden wie Steam in keinem Wort erwähnt, aber ne 96% wertung vergeben und das spiel zum besten spiel aller zeiten machen, das mit Steam erwähnte PCG erst nach dem Release, ich hatte beim lesen des Reviews schon ein ungutes gefühl, zum glück lässt sich die erste version von HL2 legal von steam entkoppeln.. das haben die aber mittlerweile wohl korrigiert



			
				SoSchautsAus am 08.06.2009 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> > > Alle bisherigen Teile seien bisher mehrfach und meist umständlich über Foren oder Magazin-Datenträger gepatcht worden. Nun können Entwickler zeitnah Patches, Mehrspieler-Features oder Steam-Achievements einfacher integrieren.
> >
> >
> > Ein Scheinargument. Das geht natürlich auch ohne Steam. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass man mWn bei Steam gezwungen wird zu patchen, auch wenn diese fehlerhaft sind.



achja, jetzt auf einmal ist das Umständlich, ich kann mich erinnern das PCG damals werbung gemacht hat mit Sprüchen wie "14 Demos und 25 Patches auf CD" damals war das wohl gut zur werbung, heute umständlich, wie ein fähnchen im Winde, zudem ist das ne absolute sauerei das man überhaupt Patchen muss, die Hersteller schlampen immer mehr vor sich hin und der Kunde darf patches laden, und dann stellt man das auch noch als toll hin.. die veröffentlichung von beta software sollte strafbar sein, wenn das so währe könnten die oh wunder wieder sauber arbeiten..



			
				SoSchautsAus am 08.06.2009 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> > > Einen großen Vorteil der Plattform übersehen viele Gegner vielleicht: Mit Steam können Sie Ihre Spiele an mehreren Rechnern in stallieren und so an unterschiedlichen Orten spielen; die Titel sind eben an den Account gebunden und dementsprechend überall dort nutzbar, wo Sie Zugriff auf das Internet haben. Ausleih-Aktionen aus der Videothek und Probespiele mit dem Exemplar vom Kumpel sind damit aber auch passé.
> >
> >
> > Ich kann 100% der Spiele aus meiner Sammlung an mehreren Rechnern installieren und an unterschiedlichen Orten spielen. Und dafür brauch ich im Gegensatz zu Steam KEINEN Zugriff auf das Internet. Durch den letzten Satz wird aus dem vermeintlichen Vorteil sogar noch ein doppelter Nachteil.



Eben, z.b. im Zug oder Hotel hat man nicht zwangsweise WLAN, schon garkeine schnelles womit man dann auch noch mal eben nen 500 MB Patch laden kann , bei meinen spielen zieh ich mir eben nen Image auf die HDD und fertig, da bin ich nicht auf  das Internet angewiesen



			
				SoSchautsAus am 08.06.2009 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit: Die Vorteile von Steam werden in ein gutes Licht gerückt, Kritik wird nur beiläufig eingestreut oder gleich zum Vorteil umgemünzt (siehe oben) und Steam-Kritiker werden teilweise als unverbesserliche Meckerfritzen dargestellt. Ein objektiver oder gar kritischer Artikel war eh nicht zu erwarten.



Klar war der nicht zu erwarten, ist PCG die zeit das die wirklich kritisch waren ist längst vorrüber, hin und wieder blitzt das noch mal auf (arma2) aber HighRating titel oder Steam werden sehr sehr gerne schön geschrieben, als wenn man den Herstellern nicht vor die füße fahren will weil man angst um die guten beziehungen hat

bei der CBS schnitt Steam übrigens nur durchschnittlich ab, größter Kritikpunkt war die geschwindigkeit, die verfügbarkeit und die preise

Kein Mensch würde was sagen wär Steam freiwillig, aber nein man wird dazu gezwungen es zu benutzen, mit fadenscheinigen begründungen, dabei soll es defintiv nur als Kopierschutz wirken, und darauf vorbereiten das es demnächst Valve titel nicht mehr als retail gibt sondern als völlig überteuerten Download.. Freiwilliges Steam, bitte.. Zwang ohne mich

und ich schließe mich an, sobalt das letzte spiel in verpackung den handel verlässt werde ich keine spiele mehr kaufen, aber bis dahin hab ich eh genug und kann spielen bis ich tot umfalle und hab noch nicht alle durch

im übrigen, irgendeiner schrieb das die aktuellen CPUs immer noch was vom Pentium hätten, das stimmt soweit, aber man kann weiter zurückgehen, sie basieren immer noch auf dem ersten dem 8086er


----------



## NixBlick (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Worrel am 08.06.2009 07:35 schrieb:
			
		

> ... vor 20 Jahren ... also 1989 wurden Spiele noch auf 3.5" Disketten vertrieben. Heutzutage muß man solche Laufwerke fast schon suchen - wie sieht es wohl in 20 Jahren mit CD Laufwerken aus...?


Conrad, Reichelt, ebay und Geizhals.



			
				HLP-Andy am 08.06.2009 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 08.06.2009 11:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hättest du dir wirklich UT04 für 40-50€ gekauft wenn dir schon die Demo reicht?


----------



## Huskyboy (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

wer keine Demos rausbringt muss sich nachher nicht über illegale kopien beschweren


----------



## Graugon (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLP-Andy am 08.06.2009 09:29 schrieb:
			
		

> N-o-x am 08.06.2009 09:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube die meisten sind glücklich wenn sie sich überhaupt einen Rechner leisten können mit dem sie die aktuellen Spiele mit den höchsten Grafikeinstellungen problemlos zocken können.

Das ist mal wieder so ein Schwachsinns pro Steam Argument von dir, wie alle anderen deiner Argumente auch.


----------



## HLP-Andy (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Huskyboy am 08.06.2009 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> wer keine Demos rausbringt muss sich nachher nicht über illegale kopien beschweren


Tut ja Valve auch nicht. Das machen eigentlich nur die anderen Firmen. Du weißt schon, die, die kein Steam haben.




			
				Huskyboy am 08.06.2009 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> bei der CBS schnitt Steam übrigens nur durchschnittlich ab, größter Kritikpunkt war die geschwindigkeit, die verfügbarkeit und die preise


Dieser angebliche Test war Schwachsinn. So wird etwa unterstellt, dass man vom Steam-Support in Stich gelassen wird. Das wurde aber nicht getestet, sondern einfach angenommen! So etwas kann man nicht ernst nehmen.




> Kein Mensch würde was sagen wär Steam freiwillig


Steam ist freiwillig.




> aber nein man wird dazu gezwungen es zu benutzen


Nein, wird man nicht.




			
				Graugon am 08.06.2009 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube die meisten sind glücklich wenn sie sich überhaupt einen Rechner leisten können mit dem sie die aktuellen Spiele mit den höchsten Grafikeinstellungen problemlos zocken können.


Und? Du wechselst nie deinen PC? Tauscht nie Komponenten aus? Nutzt nie einen Zweitrechner oder beispielsweise ein Notebook? Okay, viele tun das aber. Und da macht Steam keine Probleme, weil die Hardware keine Rolle spielt im Bezug auf Kopierschutz.




> Das ist mal wieder so ein Schwachsinns pro Steam Argument von dir, wie alle anderen deiner Argumente auch.


Es ging nur um die Klarstellung, dass Steam keine Installationsbeschränkung basierend auf der Hardware hat, denn in diese Richtung klang das Posting auf das ich geantwortet habe. Und natürlich ist es ein Pro-Argument, wenn man seine Spiele immer und überall runterladen und spielen kann. Nur weil du es nicht nutzt, ist es trotzdem gültig.


----------



## HLP-Andy (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				NixBlick am 08.06.2009 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hättest du dir wirklich UT04 für 40-50€ gekauft wenn dir schon die Demo reicht?


Genau das ist doch mein Punkt! Ich hab das Spiel damals nicht gekauft, weil mir die Demo reichte.


----------



## NixBlick (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLP-Andy am 08.06.2009 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> NixBlick am 08.06.2009 14:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sry hab da irgendwie mist gebaut sollte heißen: Hättest du dir wirklich UT04 für 40-50€ gekauft, wenn dir schon die Demo reicht aber statt dessen nur ein Free Weekend gehabt hättest.


----------



## Graugon (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLP-Andy am 08.06.2009 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Graugon am 08.06.2009 14:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich persönlich habe keinen 2. Rechner und ich kenne auch niemanden der einen 2. Rechner hat mit dem er Spiele der letzten 5 Jahre ordentlich spielen könnte.

Zum zweiten Punkt: Ok sagen wir einmal dass ich dir glaube das Steam Spiele keine hardwaretechnischen Installationsbeschränkungen haben. Wie sieht es aber mit der softwaretechnischen Seite von Steam aus? Wie viele Leute können gleichzeitig den gleichen Acc online benutzen? Wie viele offline Accs kann man gleichzeitig erstellen?


----------



## crackajack (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLP-Andy am 08.06.2009 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> > Kein Mensch würde was sagen wär Steam freiwillig
> 
> 
> Steam ist freiwillig.


Nö.
Um A, das Spiel, nutzen zu können muss man B, Steam, installieren. Der Erwerb von A ist freiwillig, wie von jeder anderen Sache natürlich auch, die Zwangsbeglückung mit B ist es dann aber nicht automatisch auch.



			
				Graugon am 08.06.2009 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viele Leute können gleichzeitig den gleichen Acc online benutzen?


Das geht legal mit überhaupt keinem Spiel. Mit Steam oder ohne ist dabei doch egal.



> Ich persönlich habe keinen 2. Rechner und ich kenne auch niemanden der einen 2. Rechner hat mit dem er Spiele der letzten 5 Jahre ordentlich spielen könnte.


Ich habe einen Rechner mit XP, Vista und Seven Beta. Für Steam egal. Andere Spiele würden da aber wohl 3 Aktivierungen verbraten. Außerdem zocke ich am WE auf dem Rechner meines Bruders. Ist für Steam kein Problem.
Von der Mobillität, Internetanschluss vorausgesetzt, ist das wohl tadellos, normalerweise müsste ich eben die jeweilige DVD mitnehmen.


----------



## Huskyboy (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				crackajack am 08.06.2009 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe einen Rechner mit XP, Vista und Seven Beta. Für Steam egal. Andere Spiele würden da aber wohl 3 Aktivierungen verbraten. Außerdem zocke ich am WE auf dem Rechner meines Bruders. Ist für Steam kein Problem.
> Von der Mobillität, Internetanschluss vorausgesetzt, ist das wohl tadellos, normalerweise müsste ich eben die jeweilige DVD mitnehmen.




und wenn du pech hast ist steam mal wieder so langsam das man eher nach hause fahren kann die DVD holen, das spiel durchspielen und wieder deinstallieren kann bis steam das auch nur runtergeladen hat   

ich erinnere mich da an so eine zeitanzeige .. 23h 25min..

ich hab auch mehrere rechner, und? installier ich das spiel eben 3x ist auch kein problem, da ich privat nichts anfasse was begrenzte aktivierungen hat

wie gesagt, wäre steam freilwillig würd ich nichts dagegen sagen, aber ist es ja nicht, tja nehm ich eben die Konsolen version, wenns eine gibt, ansonsten verzichte ich gerne..


----------



## tiefputin1 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

120kommentare bisher
aber wieso keiner dabei vond er PCgames bzw. diesem Florian, der den Artikel geschrieben hat?
theoretisch könnte man ja nen Dialog Community vs. PCGames (mit nachfragen an Steam/Valve) halten...das wäre doch interessant...


----------



## Huskyboy (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

das bringt nichts, die steamgegner geben irgendwann genervt auf wenn HLP-Andy ständig das selbe runterbetet..

der kann eigentlich das immer zusammenfassen in "steam ist toll"


----------



## STF (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				tiefputin1 am 08.06.2009 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> 120kommentare bisher
> aber wieso keiner dabei vond er PCgames bzw. diesem Florian, der den Artikel geschrieben hat?
> theoretisch könnte man ja nen Dialog Community vs. PCGames (mit nachfragen an Steam/Valve) halten...das wäre doch interessant...



Bei manchen Themen klinken sich die Redis ja auch mal in Diskussion mit ein, allerdings ist dass ziemlich selten. Oft kommt dann auch so ein "von oben herab Gefühl" auf. Oder es wird schnell abgewiegelt. Auf manch wichtige Punkte wird auch gar nicht eingegangen.

Dialog Comm vs. PCG: dann könnten aber weniger Sinnlos-Artikel/News etc. verfasst werden, das geht nun wirklich nicht.  

Auf jeden Fall finde ich auch das der Artikel: 
"Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads" 
sehr in Richtung Pro-Steam geht.

@ HLP-Andi:
Ich wollte letzte Woche mein HL2 auf meinem Rechner ohne Steam installieren uns spielen.
Das hat aber irgendwie nicht funktioniert. An was lag das?


----------



## Graugon (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				crackajack am 08.06.2009 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Graugon am 08.06.2009 14:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich meinte nicht ein Spiel online spielen, sondern die Tatsache dass man um ein Steam Spiel starten zu können, müsste man ja den Steam Client aktivieren und der geht dann ja erst einmal online, selbst wenn man nur im Single-Player Modus spielen möchte.


----------



## HLP-Andy (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				STF am 08.06.2009 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall finde ich auch das der Artikel:
> "Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads"
> sehr in Richtung Pro-Steam geht.


Vielleicht deshalb, weil Steam gar nicht so furchtbar ist, wie du vielleicht glaubst? Der Test für ein gutes Spiel geht doch auch eher in Richtung Pro-Spiel als der Test eines schlechten Titels.




> @ HLP-Andi:
> Ich wollte letzte Woche mein HL2 auf meinem Rechner ohne Steam installieren uns spielen.
> Das hat aber irgendwie nicht funktioniert. An was lag das?


Wieso sollte es auch ohne Steam funktionieren? Wird auch ohne Windows nicht funktionieren.


----------



## tiefputin1 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Graugon am 08.06.2009 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 08.06.2009 14:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



angenommen du ziehst den stecker vom modem, dann sagt der client dass er nich connecten kann und gibt dir die Option im Offline-Modus zu starten....dann kannst du offline hl2 etc. zocken.
du kannst den Client auch auf Offline schalten dazu musst du im steam client
'datei' -> 'Offine gehen' dann sollten die spiele auch weiterhin offline nutzbar sein


----------



## HLP-Andy (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Huskyboy am 08.06.2009 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> das bringt nichts, die steamgegner geben irgendwann genervt auf wenn HLP-Andy ständig das selbe runterbetet..
> 
> der kann eigentlich das immer zusammenfassen in "steam ist toll"


Das stimmt doch gar nicht. Ich schreibe immer nur die objektiven Fakten. Wenn diese sich für dich so lesen, dass es toll ist, dann ist das eben so. Lies meine Postings genau durch, ich schreib nirgendwo etwas von meine persönlichen Meinung, sondern immer nur belegbare Sachargumente.

Wenn jemand schreibt, Steam ist schlecht, weil man nur mit Kreditkarte zahlen kann und ich antworte: "Nein, es gibt auch andere Bezahlmöglichkeiten, etwa Paypal und Click & Buy", dann ist das nicht ein "Steam ist toll"-Gefasel von mir, sondern einfach die Tatsachen. Ich besser ja einfach nur die vielen vielen falschen Aussagen aus und stelle sie richtig. Das würde ich auch umgekehrt machen, ewta wenn jemand behauptet, dass die Steam-Preise immer unter denen der Ladenversion sind, dann würde ich das genauso korrigieren. Sagt halt keiner -> weniger Arbeit für mich.


----------



## Huskyboy (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLP-Andy am 08.06.2009 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte letzte Woche mein HL2 auf meinem Rechner ohne Steam installieren uns spielen.
> Das hat aber irgendwie nicht funktioniert. An was lag das?


Wieso sollte es auch ohne Steam funktionieren? Wird auch ohne Windows nicht funktionieren. [/quote]

Windows kann man auf Linux z.b. emulieren, steam emulieren ist wieder rechtliche grauzone..


----------



## Chello (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Hi ich war auch gegen Steam und hab dieses Tool gemieden, hab aber vorherige Woche Die Orange Box für 19,99€ bei Saturn gesehen und zu gegriffen, schon mit dem Wissen das ich dafür Steam installieren muss.

Also nachdem alles mal upgedatet war (Episode 2 hat irgendwie 3 Tage gebraucht...also nicht am Stück, aber da stand immer nur starte Download), konnte ich ohne Fehler bis jetzt spielen. Also solange mir das Ding nicht mit irgendwas auf den Sack geht kann ich damit leben. HL² und so sieht auch alles UnCut aus, was meine größte Befürchtung war das es nicht so ist^^

Liebeugel eh mit F.E.A.R 2, welches meines Erachtens auch Steam benötigt, hoffe mal das es auch UnCut geht bzw über den Support.

Also mein Fazit: Könnte ohne Steam leben, aber sehe darin auch (noch) nicht Teufelswerk.


----------



## STF (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLP-Andy am 08.06.2009 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> STF am 08.06.2009 15:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Ich glaube nicht dass Steam furchtbar ist. Sonst hätte ich es wohl kaum noch installiert.
Achso, das war ein Test des Programmes Steam. Trotzdem werden hier Dinge relativiert, auf die eigentlich kritischer eingegangen werden müsste.

2. Genau so eine pauschale Antwort habe ich von dir erwartet. Danke!


----------



## Graugon (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				tiefputin1 am 08.06.2009 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Graugon am 08.06.2009 16:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es geht doch darum dass man Spiele mit Securom oder DRM auf verschiedenen Rechnern gleichzeitig spielen kann (Sacred 2 hat es ziemlich gut gelöst), wobei es bei Steam Spielen antscheinend nicht möglich ist.


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

steam find ich scheiße aber auch geil....scheiße weil der account einfach verschwinden kann und dann ist viel weg - geil weil man nicht immer ne cd einlegen muss und weil man von überall seine games laden kann


----------



## freyr963 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Keine ahnung warum ich regelmässig versucht Steam schlecht zu machen. Ihr behauptet: "Sollten Sie außerdem Ihre Account-Daten verlieren, sind alle Ihre Spiele ebenfalls futsch." Das Stimmt nicht! Hab ihr eure zugansdaten verloren meldet ihr euch einfach beim support und die helfen euch dann. Das gilt für alle online angebote, so ists auch bei paypal oder anderen, hat man sowohl passwort vergessen wie auch benutzername verloren oder kommt nicht mehr an sein email account ran muss man halt den support einschalten. Wenn ihr nen bessere lösung habt dann sagt es 

Die für Steam sind haben gute argumente, die gegner aber sagen "Mich stört ... alles!" oder "Ich mag solche Online-Plattformen einfach nicht." Da sieht man bereits dass diejenigen wo sich gegen Steam ausprechen einfach nur dagegen sind aber keine argumente vorlegen können.

Leider werden im artikel viele vorteile verschwiegen, mit steamworks wurden eine art achievements eingeführt, es macht einfach spass zu versuchen alle zu sammeln, funktioniert ähnlich wie die achievements auf der xbox. steamworks kann aber noch viel mehr, bei einigen spielen (leider noch zu wenige) benutzt das spiel steamcloud, d.h. profil savegames und so weiter werden online bei steam abgeleft, hat man ein spiel desinstalliert bleiben die daten trozdem erhalten, aussderm kann man so auch leicht bei freunden dort weiterspielen wo man zuhause aufgehört hat. Man braucht nicht jedesmal wenn man ein anderes spiel spielen will den CD/DVD aus dem schrank zu holen, mit steam legt man einfach los. viele spiele benutzen das VAC anti cheater tool.


----------



## freyr963 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Noch ein Kontra wo so nicht ganz richtig ist, es wird behauptet steam sei teurer. Ist in einigen ausnahmefällen richtig, was besonders blöd ist, spiele in den usa sind billiger als in europa, aber das ist auch im handel der fall, steam ist keine ausnahme, spiele sind in der regel aber nicht teurer als im handel. Desweiteren gibts jedes wochende saftige rabatte, oft bekommt man mehrere spiele zum preis von einem, hab so bereits sehr viele spiele für sehr wenig geld bekommen!

Ein hier aufgelisteter nachteil existiert überhaupt nicht, "Abhängigkeit von den Steam-Servern". Ka ob damit das spielen auf servers oder der online modus gemeint ist, ist auch egal beides ist nicht wahr. Spielen kann man die Spiele auf egal welchen servern, hat man einen eigenen call of duty server kann man den benutzen, auf steam gibts sogar viele mmos, die benutzen natürlich ihre eigenen server. Falls der online modus gemeint ist, den kann man wie bereits öfters erwähnt auch auschalten und alle spiele soviel man will offline zocken, man verliert halt einige vorteile wie die automatischen updates.

Sehr gut an Steam finde ich die riesige community und die lebt, bin in mehreren gruppen und werde fast jeden tag zu events eingeladen, sei es chat-partys, online gegen administratoren einer gruppe spielen oder turniere die von einer gruppe gestartet werden.


----------



## HLP-Andy (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				LeftHandOvGod am 08.06.2009 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> steam find ich scheiße aber auch geil....scheiße weil der account einfach verschwinden kann


Wieso sollte er? Das passiert einigen wenigen, die Chance dass man selbst darunter ist, ist bei über 15 Millionen Accounts verschwindend gering. Und wenn man ein sicheres Passwort wählt, seine Login-Daten nicht weitergibt und seinen Computer virenfrei hält, ist die Chance noch geringer, praktisch Null.

Und wenn es doch einmal passieren sollte, kann man sich an den Steam-Support wenden und der gibt den Account zurück.


----------



## Atropa (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLP-Andy am 08.06.2009 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> LeftHandOvGod am 08.06.2009 19:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Glück gibt es Steam, würde ich mein Spiel zuhause verlieren....wer würde mir das Spiel dann zurückgeben ?!

Steam für die Welt !!!


----------



## ING (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				freyr963 am 08.06.2009 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Die für Steam sind haben gute argumente, die gegner aber sagen "Mich stört ... alles!" oder "Ich mag solche Online-Plattformen einfach nicht." Da sieht man bereits dass diejenigen wo sich gegen Steam ausprechen einfach nur dagegen sind aber keine argumente vorlegen können.


diese kontrapunkte sind wirklich dämlich und wurden scheinbar nur vom author eingebracht weil er pro steam eingestellt ist, wird auch dadurch deutlich das andy nichts am artikel zu bemeckern hat  

es gibt sehr viele vernüftige contra punkte, viele fehlen aber in diesem artikel weil... siehe oben...



			
				freyr963 am 08.06.2009 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein hier aufgelisteter nachteil existiert überhaupt nicht, "Abhängigkeit von den Steam-Servern". Ka ob damit das spielen auf servers oder der online modus gemeint ist, ist auch egal beides ist nicht wahr...


das hast du nicht verstanden, damit ist die abhängigkeit von steam gemeint, sind die server (auf denen steam läuft) nicht erreichbar kannste deine spiele nicht mehr nutzen.


----------



## tiefputin1 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				freyr963 am 08.06.2009 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider werden im artikel viele vorteile verschwiegen



genau wie nachteile, auch du darfst dir ruhig mal das hier anschauen 
-> http://www.steamunpowered.eu/newsimages/proscons.gif
außerdem sind die ganzen pros/cons im Artikel ziemlich stupide angelehnt.
nachteile sind sehr plakativ und das hat wohl nur 1person geschrieben die natürlich überhaupt keine ahnung hat..



			
				freyr963 am 08.06.2009 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein Kontra wo so nicht ganz richtig ist, es wird behauptet steam sei teurer. Ist in einigen ausnahmefällen richtig, was besonders blöd ist, spiele in den usa sind billiger als in europa, aber das ist auch im handel der fall, steam ist keine ausnahme, spiele sind in der regel aber nicht teurer als im handel. Desweiteren gibts jedes wochende saftige rabatte, oft bekommt man mehrere spiele zum preis von einem, hab so bereits sehr viele spiele für sehr wenig geld bekommen!


ganz am anfang konnte man bei steam in US$ zahlen 
erst anfang dieses jahres/ende letzten jahres wurde dort der Euro/Pfund eingeführt...und seitdem hat alles überhand genommen....Valve selbst entscheidet für eigene Produkte die Preise und trotzdem wird halt alles 1:1 umgerechnet obwohl sich Valve immer so gutherzig ausgibt
am besten du kaufst dir auch hier dieses blazingpack^^:
http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/7072/steamblazingangels.jpg
spiele sind teurer als im handel (schau dir James Bond Quantum of Solace an).
im handel kostet es ~30euro....steam will 50dafür...und die ami's zahlen nur 20
Pfund ist da natürlich auch im Vorteil....
http://store.steampowered.com/app/10080/?cc=us
http://store.steampowered.com/app/10080/?cc=de



			
				freyr963 am 08.06.2009 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein hier aufgelisteter nachteil existiert überhaupt nicht, "Abhängigkeit von den Steam-Servern". Ka ob damit das spielen auf servers oder der online modus gemeint ist, ist auch egal beides ist nicht wahr. Spielen kann man die Spiele auf egal welchen servern, hat man einen eigenen call of duty server kann man den benutzen, auf steam gibts sogar viele mmos, die benutzen natürlich ihre eigenen server. Falls der online modus gemeint ist, den kann man wie bereits öfters erwähnt auch auschalten und alle spiele soviel man will offline zocken, man verliert halt einige vorteile wie die automatischen updates.


du hast diese Aussage falsch verstanden...
die abhängigkeit ist immer gegeben wenn du spiele aktivieren willst,
steam installierst + dich einloggen tust (beim ersten mal),
online play (ist ja logisch)
download des spieles (auch logisch)
update des spieles (da nur steam updaten kann)

meine aussagen sind ganz objektiv...jedenfalls gibts da noch viel mehr..


----------



## NixBlick (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Atropa am 08.06.2009 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Glück gibt es Steam, würde ich mein Spiel zuhause verlieren....wer würde mir das Spiel dann zurückgeben ?!


 Du musst dann in das Land der Verlorenen Spiele gehen und Prüfungen bestehen. Diese stehen unter dem Begriff "Aufräumen"   
Und als Hintergrundmusik
*Dieser Weg wird kein leichter sein.
Dieser Weg wird steinig und schwer.*


----------



## Huskyboy (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				NixBlick am 08.06.2009 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 08.06.2009 20:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol 

wie gesagt NIEMAND hätte probleme wenn steam freiwillig wär, aber man wird eben gezwungen es zu benutzen, das ist das große problem dabei

würde man steam nämlich umgehen macht man sich laut Valve wohl strafbar.. in wieweit man sich wirklich strafbar macht müsste erstmal nen gericht klären..


----------



## Pope (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Bei diesem Thema muss ich mich natürlich auch nochmal melden. Denn wer sich nach Durchlesen der Pro und Cronta Argumente immer noch auf STEAM einläßt, wird erkennen, dass der Erfolg von STEAM nicht auf die im Artikel aufgeführten Vorteile zurückzuführen ist. Vielmehr werden die meisten aktuellen Titel leider nicht ohne STEAM angeboten, sodass den Käufern als Alternative nur der Nichtkauf übrig bleibt. Das könnte man Penetrationsstrategie nennen, wenn man in den Markt eindringt und diesem schließlich die eigenen Regeln aufdrückt.
Nicht mit mir ! Ich gebe mein Geld nun lieber anderweitig aus und spiele trotzdem.


----------



## tiefputin1 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Pope am 09.06.2009 00:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielmehr werden die meisten aktuellen Titel leider nicht ohne STEAM angeboten, sodass den Käufern als Alternative nur der Nichtkauf übrig bleibt. Das könnte man Penetrationsstrategie nennen, wenn man in den Markt eindringt und diesem schließlich die eigenen Regeln aufdrückt.
> Nicht mit mir ! Ich gebe mein Geld nun lieber anderweitig aus und spiele trotzdem.



hat doch bei der cd, dvd, bluray, starforce, download-contents, Zensursula ganz gut geklappt oder?
charakterschwache leute sind einfach zu manipulieren...
"könnte" würde ich in deinem text sogar noch in anführungszeichen setzen ;-D
es ist Penetration...


----------



## NixBlick (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Huskyboy am 09.06.2009 00:42 schrieb:
			
		

> würde man steam nämlich umgehen macht man sich laut Valve wohl strafbar.. in wieweit man sich wirklich strafbar macht müsste erstmal nen gericht klären..


Steam ist doch ein DRM Kopierschutz Tool mit Autoupdate-, Shop- und Communityfunktion. Das einzige ist vielleicht das man sich einmal im Monat per Internet melden muss, damit es weiterhin Offline funktioniert. (was ja auch nicht immer funktioniert -.,.-* ). Da sehe ich schwarz das irgendein Gericht sagt ja das Umgehen von Steam und damit auch des Kopierschutzen ist rechtens


----------



## Huskyboy (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				tiefputin1 am 09.06.2009 01:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Pope am 09.06.2009 00:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



halt mal, CD und DVD hatten für die spieleentwicklung absolute vorteile, nämlich mehr speicherplatz

steam hat für die spieleentwicklung überhaupt keine vorteile, es ist ein tool was dem spieler aufgezwungen wird mit komischer argumentation wie Bugfixes und shop (der bis auf die sonderangebote auch noch viel zu teuer ist)


----------



## Worrel (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Huskyboy am 09.06.2009 00:42 schrieb:
			
		

> wie gesagt NIEMAND hätte probleme wenn steam freiwillig wär, aber man wird eben gezwungen es zu benutzen, das ist das große problem dabei...


Was auch immer das Problem dabei sein soll ... dann läuft halt noch ein weiteres Programm auf dem Rechner - so what? ... *schulterzuck*


----------



## Luna912 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				tiefputin1 am 08.06.2009 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> ganz am anfang konnte man bei steam in US$ zahlen
> erst anfang dieses jahres/ende letzten jahres wurde dort der Euro/Pfund eingeführt...und seitdem hat alles überhand genommen....Valve selbst entscheidet für eigene Produkte die Preise und trotzdem wird halt alles 1:1 umgerechnet obwohl sich Valve immer so gutherzig ausgibt



Das Stimmt so nicht ganz 

Die Preise wurden nicht 1:1 umgerechnet die $ Preise waren ohne Mehrwertssteuer und diese wurde beim kauf immer dazugerechnet 

Die € Preise sind aber Inklusive Mehrwertssteuer und es wird nix mehr dazu grechnet


----------



## HLP-Andy (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Huskyboy am 09.06.2009 00:42 schrieb:
			
		

> wie gesagt NIEMAND hätte probleme wenn steam freiwillig wär


Steam ist freiwillig.




> aber man wird eben gezwungen es zu benutzen


Man wird nicht gezwungen es zu nutzen.


----------



## crackajack (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Worrel am 09.06.2009 07:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 09.06.2009 00:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es geht nicht ums Programm, sondern eben um die Nachteile des Programms.
Mich stört vor allem DRM, und ich bin nicht mal jemand der seine Spiele oft verkauft- fast nie. Da geht es mir rein ums Prinzip das ich mit dem gekauften Produkt genauso umgehen können will wie mit Büchern, DVDs, Musik-CDs, Uhren, Hardware, Kühlschränken usw. usf.

Nur Spieler scheinen die einzige Konsumentengruppe zu sein, die sich DRM aufs Auge drücken zu lassen- mich eingeschlossen.


----------



## crackajack (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLP-Andy am 09.06.2009 09:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 09.06.2009 00:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann mal anders formuliert damit du es vielleicht irgendwann verstehst:
Leute die Steam, aus was für Gründen auch immer, nicht mögen, empfinden es als unnötigen Zwang.
Wenn man die Nachteile, wie du, nicht anerkennt oder sich nicht an ihnen stört, dann ist es wohl kaum ein Zwang.


----------



## anjuna80 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLP-Andy am 09.06.2009 09:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 09.06.2009 00:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du weisst genau wie das gemeint ist, diese Haarspalterei ist wirklich ätzend.


----------



## HLP-Andy (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				crackajack am 09.06.2009 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann mal anders formuliert damit du es vielleicht irgendwann verstehst:


Du meinst du willst so lange eine falsche Behauptung aufstellen, bis sie dir irgendwann geglaubt wird?




> Leute die Steam, aus was für Gründen auch immer, nicht mögen, empfinden es als unnötigen Zwang.


Wenn sie es nicht mögen, sollen sie es nicht nutzen. Wo ist das Problem?




> Wenn man die Nachteile, wie du, nicht anerkennt oder sich nicht an ihnen stört, dann ist es wohl kaum ein Zwang.


Es ist in keinem Fall ein Zwang, da man nie gezwungen wird es zu nutzen. Wer es nicht nutzen möchte, braucht es auch nicht.


----------



## crackajack (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLP-Andy am 09.06.2009 09:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sie es nicht mögen, sollen sie es nicht nutzen. Wo ist das Problem?


Ich mag auch nicht wirklich arbeiten, damit ich mir aber was zum Essen & Co kaufen kann muss ich aber wohl.
Deiner Argumentation nach arbeite ich aber freiwillig?


----------



## HLP-Andy (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				crackajack am 09.06.2009 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> HLP-Andy am 09.06.2009 09:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du sagst es ja, du *musst* Essen & Co kaufen, entsprechend musst du dafür auch das Geld auftreiben. (Ob durch Arbeit oder in einer anderen Form ist dann wieder ein eigenes Thema.) Du *musst* aber *nicht* Spiel XY spielen, deshalb bist du auch nicht gezwungen Steam zu verwenden.


----------



## crackajack (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLP-Andy am 09.06.2009 10:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Du sagst es ja, du *musst* Essen & Co kaufen, entsprechend musst du dafür auch das Geld auftreiben. (Ob durch Arbeit oder in einer anderen Form ist dann wieder ein eigenes Thema.) Du musst aber nicht Spiel XY spielen, deshalb bist du auch nicht gezwungen Steam zu verwenden.


Ich will Essen, ich muss dazu aber arbeiten.
Ich könnte mich aber auch einfach zu Tode hungern. Das ginge auch- natürlich freiwillig!
 

Ich will Spielen, ich muss dafür aber Steam dulden.

Da ist kein Unterschied.


----------



## HLP-Andy (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				crackajack am 09.06.2009 10:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will Essen, ich muss dazu aber arbeiten.
> Ich könnte mich aber auch einfach zu Tode hungern. Das ginge auch- natürlich freiwillig!
> 
> 
> ...


Du siehst keinen Unterschied darin dein Leben vorzeitig zu beenden oder ein Spiel nicht zu spielen? Das ist hoffentlich nur Resultat aus dem Argumentationswirbel in den du dich jetzt reingeredet hast und nicht deine ernsthafte Meinung. Sonst wäre das zutiefst besorgniserregend.


----------



## crackajack (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLP-Andy am 09.06.2009 10:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Du siehst keinen Unterschied darin dein Leben vorzeitig zu beenden oder ein Spiel nicht zu spielen? Das ist hoffentlich nur Resultat aus dem Argumentationswirbel in den du dich jetzt reingeredet hast und nicht deine ernsthafte Meinung. Sonst wäre das zutiefst besorgniserregend.


Ich vergleiche ja auch nicht die Tragweite beider Kausalitäten.
In beiden Fällen *muss* ich aber etwas machen/dulden um das andere zu haben. Da ist keine reine Freiwilligkeit die du fantasierst.


----------



## HLP-Andy (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				crackajack am 09.06.2009 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich vergleiche ja auch nicht die Tragweite beider Kausalitäten.
> In beiden Fällen *muss* ich aber etwas machen/dulden um das andere zu haben. Da ist keine reine Freiwilligkeit die du fantasierst.


Aber selbstverständlich hat die Tragweite Einfluss auf die Definition bestimmter Begriffe. Überleg dir das mal, was passieren würde, wenn das nicht so wäre.


----------



## crackajack (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLP-Andy am 09.06.2009 10:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber selbstverständlich hat die Tragweite Einfluss auf die Definition bestimmter Begriffe. Überleg dir das mal, was passieren würde, wenn das nicht so wäre.


Es variiert bloss den Druck des Zwangs.
Zwang bleibt aber Zwang.


----------



## HLP-Andy (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				crackajack am 09.06.2009 10:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Es variiert bloss den Druck des Zwangs.
> Zwang bleibt aber Zwang.


Nicht wenn du eine Altenrative hast.


----------



## crackajack (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLP-Andy am 09.06.2009 10:35 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 09.06.2009 10:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also intravenöse Zwangsernährung?


Edit: Du musst dich auch nicht auf Essen alleine versteifen. "& Co" eben. Dach überm Kopf, Kleidung, eben Grundbedürnisse bis zu Luxusgütern in ihren Abstufungen. Da muss man vieles nicht so dringend haben wie Futter, um es zu bekommen muss man aber idR. arbeiten. Müssen tut man aber in erster Linie arbeiten um die mehr oder weniger wichtigen Dinge zu bekommen. Genauso wie nur das Muss für Steam besteht und man Spiele natürlich nur freiwillig kauft.


----------



## NixBlick (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				crackajack am 09.06.2009 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Du musst dich auch nicht auf Essen alleine versteifen. "& Co" eben. Dach überm Kopf, Kleidung, eben Grundbedürnisse bis zu Luxusgütern in ihren Abstufungen. Da muss man vieles nicht so dringend haben wie Futter, um es zu bekommen muss man aber idR. arbeiten. Müssen tut man aber in erster Linie arbeiten um die mehr oder weniger wichtigen Dinge zu bekommen. Genauso wie nur das Muss für Steam besteht und man Spiele natürlich nur freiwillig kauft.


Auch wenn ich mit Andy nicht unbedingt konform gehe, wenn du ein Produkt haben willst das aber irgendwo einen Haken hat musst du damit leben oder darauf verzichten.
Wenn dir ein Auto kaufst wegen dem Design das aber nur Diesel verträgt kannst du ja auch nicht sagen der Hersteller zwingt dich Diesel zu tanken. Steam ist nun mal der Kopierschutz entweder der wird Akzeptiert oder man lässt es bleiben wie mit DRM Spielen.


----------



## crackajack (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				NixBlick am 09.06.2009 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dir ein Auto kaufst wegen dem Design das aber nur Diesel verträgt kannst du ja auch nicht sagen der Hersteller zwingt dich Diesel zu tanken.


Wenn ich mir ein Auto _wegen dem Design_ kaufe, dann stelle ich es wohl in die Garage... wenn das Design so toll ist, riskier ich doch nicht das es im wilden Alltagseinsatz verkratzt und verbeult wird.^^ Autos sind möglichst effektive Fortbewegungsmittel. Da ist Diesel oder Benzin aka der Verbrauch und die Kosten die essentielle Frage.

Aber nun gut, wenn es ein Auto gibt das ich halt unbedingt haben will, es mir aber keine Wahl zwischen Diesel und Benzin gibt und ich dann zähneknirschend eben den Dieselmotor akzeptiere weil ich das Auto ja ganz toll haben will, dann muss ich halt Diesel tanken.
Müssen tue ich wiederum nur das Anhängsel das ich eig. gar nicht will.

Und außerdem kann ich mir ja immer noch irgendeinen anderen Motor reindübeln.... wenn ich schon mal ein Auto nur wegen dem Design kaufe dann sind mir die Kosten wohl auch egal.

Wirklich zwingen tut mich da also niemand zu irgendwas. Ich kann legal das Produkt immer noch so modifizieren das ich es am Ende so dasteht wie ich mir es wünsche.



> Steam ist nun mal der Kopierschutz entweder der wird Akzeptiert oder man lässt es bleiben wie mit DRM Spielen.


Jupp, DRM-Spiele zwingen einem auch dazu ihre Kopierschutzmechanismen zu akzeptieren.
Ich entscheide mich natürlich für das Produkt mit all seinen Nachteilen. Ich bin aber gezwungen die Nachteile mitzukaufen.


----------



## Gerrit79 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

seit Saints Row 2 bin ich sehr genervt von steam, die verstümmelte usk18 version lässt sich dank steam kontrolle nicht vernünftig auf original umstellen

stattdessen muss ich nun obwohl ich das spiel erworben habe auf umständliche methoden und quellen zurückgreifen nur um ein verkorkstes spiel in ein gerade mal akzeptables zu verwandeln


----------



## NinjaWursti (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Warum wurde eigentlich das tolle grüne Kornfeld durch einen braunen Matsch ersetzt?


----------



## Huskyboy (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				crackajack am 09.06.2009 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Genauso wie nur das Muss für Steam besteht und man Spiele natürlich nur freiwillig kauft.




wobei man natürlich steam einfach und kostenfrei entfernen kann, aber dann weint HLP-Andy ja auch gleich wieder rum

wenn ich steam entferne hab ich natürlich den nachteil das Multiplayer nicht geht, aber gut, darauf könnte ich z.b. eh gut verzichten

aber Valve WILL unbedingt das man steam benutzt, und das man absolut KEINE wahl hat es zu benutzen, das ist defintiv zwang, es wär kein problem das der SinglePlayer ohne Steam läuft.. früher hat man für CS auf WON gebraucht, aber das war ok, weil man ja server etc suchen musste, das brauch ich bei nem singleplayer nicht, da ist Steam nur nen wirkungsloser kopierschutz

auf Autos umgeschrieben wär es so als wenn Opel und VW jetzt versuchen würden autos so zu bauen das man unbedingt sich bei Opel und VW jedesmal die erlaubnis holen müsste das man das Auto starten darf.. denen würd die EU mit dem nackten Hintern ins gesicht springen.. kann man gleich weiter spinnen, Opel und VW haben die türgriffe vergessen, wenn man sich da anmeldet bringt eine großbusige blondine neue türgriffe und montiert sie, netter service, braucht man aber nicht wenn Opel und VW richtig gearbeitet hätten..


----------



## tiefputin1 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



> Das Stimmt so nicht ganz
> 
> Die Preise wurden nicht 1:1 umgerechnet die $ Preise waren ohne Mehrwertssteuer und diese wurde beim kauf immer dazugerechnet
> Die € Preise sind aber Inklusive Mehrwertssteuer und es wird nix mehr dazu grechnet
> [



ahja stimmt aber nich ganz....in norwegen zahlt man auf online spiele z.b. keine Mwst....trotzdem kosten spiele da auch 49,99e etc.
selbst wenn man auch auf den .us preis die umsatzsteuer draufrechnet...kommt niemals der selbe preis raus wie für europa...da is teilweise ne differenz von 40-80%




> Zitat: (Original von crackajack am 09.06.2009 10:2
> Es variiert bloss den Druck des Zwangs.
> Zwang bleibt aber Zwang.
> 
> ...



achja und welche alternative hab ich zu steam? entweder man installierts oder lässt es bleiben ^^
gibts alternative clients zu steam die legal sind? 
kann ich mein spiel auch telefonisch aktivieren? (das geht z.b. bei Securom)


----------



## Huskyboy (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

hm gute frage

es gibt alternativen zu steam, nämlich welche die steam einfach nur emulieren und so dem programm vorgaukeln man hätte steam, bzw eine verbindung zu steam

ob das legal ist müsste ein gericht feststellen


----------



## Luna912 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Huskyboy am 09.06.2009 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> hm gute frage
> 
> es gibt alternativen zu steam, nämlich welche die steam einfach nur emulieren und so dem programm vorgaukeln man hätte steam, bzw eine verbindung zu steam
> 
> ob das legal ist müsste ein gericht feststellen



Das ist natürlich nicht legal da du so einen Kopierschutz emulieren würdest


----------



## Huskyboy (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Luna912 am 09.06.2009 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 09.06.2009 15:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



den zu übergehen ist illegal, Emulieren ist da was völlig anderes

Securom z.b. kann man nicht emulieren den entfernt man, auch Starforce kann man nur unter extrem seltenen bedingungen simulieren, auch den muss man entfernen

die Steamanbindung hingegen kann man scheinbar simulieren

wie gesagt das muss ein Richter klären, und nicht ich, allerdings find ich es nicht tragisch wenn wer ein Spiel kauft und den Kopierschutz entfernt, ob legal oder nicht ist mir so ziemlich egal.. hauptsache er kauft es

es kam auch oft genug vor das ehrliche kunden ihre gekauften spiele "patchen" mussten weil der kopierschutz so gut war das einfach auch das original nicht ging..


----------



## Frontplatte (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Ich kopiere einfach mal den Text hier rein, den ich dazu schon unter "Meinunen zum Heft" gepostet habe.


Von Steam unter Dampf setzen kann meiner Meinung nach keine Rede sein, so positiv wie dieser Dienst dargestellt wurde.

Es wurden Vorteile aufgeführt, die auch Spiele ohne Steam bieten und somit kaum als Argumente für Valves Software herhalten können. Warum wurde z.B. nicht erwähnt, dass automatische Updates auch ohne DRM-Plattform kein Problem sind? Einen Update-Button im Hauptmenü sollte nun wirklich jeder finden. So sind Patches genauso schnell und einfach beim Endkunden – ganz zwanglos.

Oder ist es wirklich einfacher etwa bei einem Freund erst Steam und u.U. noch das gesamte Spiel zu downloaden, als herkömmlich vom mitgebrachten Datenträger zu installieren und einfach loszudaddeln?

Ihr führt einen „sicheren Kopierschutz“ an. Was versteht ihr unter Sicher? Jedenfalls habe ich bei unseren Azubis mitbekommen, dass vor einigen Wochen Dawn of War 2 ein heiß gehandelter Kandidat im Netz war…

Nachteile blieben unerwähnt. Ich erinnere nur an die nachträgliche Zwangszensur via Patch, die es kurzzeitig schon gab. Oder im Ausland gekaufte Titel, die ich mit einer deutschen IP nicht einfach freischalten kann usw.

Weiterhin wurden Nachteile schöngeredet. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Server abgeschaltet werden ist also „äußerst gering“ und wird "vielleicht in ferner Zukunft“ passieren?! Sorry, aber in welcher Welt lebt ihr? Unzählige Schmieden, darunter auch viele Hersteller von Top-Titeln, sind in den letzten Jahren verschwunden. In Zeiten, in denen sogar traditionellen Unternehmen die Puste ausgeht, soll ausgerechnet ein Softwareunternehmen der Fels in der Brandung sein?

Und wenn ich mir nur die Rezensionen z.B. von Dawn of War 2 auf Amazon ansehe, dürfte Steam eine ähnlich Zukunft blühen, wie DRM in der Musikindustrie.

Selbst die Wortwahl erinnerte streckenweise fast an ein Werbeprospekt:
„Spieler dagegen freuen sich auf Steam Cloud [… Features vorgestellt… ]. All diese Vorteile sickern nur langsam in die Köpfe der Spieler.“

Etwas mehr Kritik hätte ich mir wirklich gewünscht. „Unter Dampf gesetzt“ wurde Steam in dem Report jedenfalls nicht.

-----


Brisanz bekommt das Thema übrignes gerade durch das geplante Verbot von "Killerspielen". Wenn das kommt, bin ich gespannt was Steam sagt, wenn man zB. L4D starten möchte...

Übrigens, ich habe keinen Steam-Account und werde mir auch nie einen zulegen. Eher hänge ich dieses Hobby, welches ich seit Anfang der 80er (C64) betreibe, an den Nagel. DRM unterstütze ich in keiner Form.


----------



## Huskyboy (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

was steam dann sagen wird

"Dieses produkt kann nicht aktiviert werden, ziehen sie um ins Ausland"

währenddessen ich mir ein "nosteam" game im ausland kaufe und einfach installiere und losspiele..

Steam wurde in dem Artikel schön geschrieben, vermutlich damit Valve gnädig mit den nächsten previews ist


----------



## Pope (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Worrel am 09.06.2009 07:00 schrieb:
			
		

> [Was auch immer das Problem dabei sein soll ... dann läuft halt noch ein weiteres Programm auf dem Rechner - so what? ... *schulterzuck*



Lies Dir mal den Punkt 9 im Wiki-Eintrag zu STEAM durch, dann weist Du worin die Probleme liegen. Vielen ist die eigene Entrechtung durch STEAM aber leider völlig wurscht.


----------



## HLP-Andy (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Frontplatte am 09.06.2009 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurden Vorteile aufgeführt, die auch Spiele ohne Steam bieten und somit kaum als Argumente für Valves Software herhalten können.


Folglich können Nachteile, die es bei anderen Spielen auch ohne Steam gibt, auch nicht als Nachteil für Steam angeführt werden? Also da es auch andere Kopierschutzmechanismen mit Online-Aktivierung gibt, ist es ab sofort kein Nachteil mehr von Steam, richtig? Oder gilt das etwa nur für die Vorteile? Sehr objektiv deine Ansichten...


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

ich hasse steam und umgehe jedes Spiel damit.


----------



## tiefputin1 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLPortal.de schrieb:
			
		

> Sperrung von Importprodukten:
> 
> Die deutsche Fanseite HLPortal.de sah darin allerdings ein ganz normales Verhalten:
> 
> „Durch die hohe Verbreitung von Raubkopien sowie generell geringeren Wohlstand, ist es in der Branche üblich, dass asiatische Länder spezielle und stark preisgesenkte Software-Versionen erhalten, welche aber nur in diesen Ländern benutzt werden dürfen.[63]“



wieso? wieso darf ich das spiel nicht aus China importieren?
jeans kommen auch aus china für 10e und werden hier für 100e verkauft...also wieso darf ich da nich ne jeans für 10e importieren? 
ausn usa darf ich ne jeans für 50$ importieren und das is doch auch ein anderer Kontinent...genau wie Asien 
Globalisierung?
wenns original is und keine raubkopie isses doch oke ;-P
valve meckert nur weil ihr dadurch gewinn verloren geht...dann sollen sie es doch nich in asien verkaufen?

laut kabelrecht/mietrecht irgendwo kann ich ja ein paar tv-kanäle empfangen (brauch dafür nen receiver) mit meiner Muttersprache (wenn ich Einwanderer wäre)
ob das den Sendern in dem jeweiligen Land gefällt ist hier egal


----------



## Huskyboy (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

darfst du doch, nur valve will dann mit aller macht nicht das du das auch spielst

da kannst du dann nur den illegalen weg gehen, für legal gekaufte software, nächste nachteil von steam..

importiere ich mir Spiel X ohne Steam aus Taiwan kann ich es spielen wie ich will, importierst du dir Spiel Y mit Steam aus Taiwan kann der hersteller dir sagen "arschlecken 3,50€.."


----------



## Worrel (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Pope am 09.06.2009 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 09.06.2009 07:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke hab ich schon und hab ich hier auch irgendwann schonmal zu jedem Punkt was zu gesagt ... Moment ... na bitte:

Na dann gehen wir die Kritikpunkte doch mal durch:

* 9.1 Internetzwang
Ist für mich kein Kritikpunkt, weil ich eine ausreichende DSL Verbindung habe.
Wie HLP Andy schon irgendwo richtig sagte:
Bei Crysis braucht man eine gute Grafikkarte und bei Steamspielen halt einen Breitband Internetanschluß.

Ich sag ja auch nicht, dasß Crysis schlecht sei, nur weil meine Grafikkarte das Spiel nicht packt.

* 9.2 Regionale Einschränkungen
Ist aufgrund der rechtlichen Situation auf dieser unserer Erde nur logisch, daß so was enthalten ist.
Wenn wir so bescheuerte Gesetze machen, daß man in PC Spielen keine Hakenkreuze sehen darf, während wir in Indiana Jones Filmen damit zugeschmissen werden, muss Valve sich ja auch daran halten können, uns nicht mit solchen Spielen zu beliefern.

* 9.3 Jugendschutz
Ebenso muß Valve dafür sorgen, daß Nicht-Volljährige nicht an Spiele kommen können, die für sie nicht geeignet sind.
Daß die momentane Umsetzung nicht optimal ist, liegt auf der Hand.

* 9.4 Technische Probleme
Daß Auslastungsprobleme am jeweiligen Spielreleasetag auftauchen können und bei gehypten Spielen auch werden, ist logisch und auch so gut wie nicht zu verhindern, es sei denn, man vervielfacht an den Releasetagen die Server Hardware, die man an Nicht-Releasetagen überhaupt nicht braucht.

Komplette Aussetzer habe ich persönlich nur an einem Tag erlebt, wo ich mich bei Steam nicht einloggen konnte.
Da hab ich halt was anderes gemacht.
Natürlich könnte man einen solchen Tag auch mit "Frechheit!!! Ich hab für meine Spiele bezahlt und will die auch JEDERZEIT Spielen können, und nicht nur dann wenn Valve das paßt !!!!" verschwenden, aber dazu hab ich irgendwie keine Lust und sehe da auch kein Drama darin, wenn ich innerhalb von 5 Jahren einmal nicht spielen kann...

* 9.5 Abhängigkeit
"Diese Problematik ist bei digitaler Rechteverwaltung ein grundsätzlicher Kritikpunkt."

Eben. Das ist kein Problem, was speziell bei Steam auftaucht, sondern ein generelles.

Und wie soll sich ein Hersteller einer Downloadplattform denn schützen, wenn nicht über eine "Du darfst nur spielen, wenn dein Spiel in deinem Account registriert ist, und dazu müssen wir das Spiel einmal online überprüfen"?

Wenn das NICHT in Steam vorhanden wäre, könnte man doch einfach eine Kopie der entsprechenden Spieldaten machen und damit die Tauschbörsen füttern.

=> Steam MUSS so konzipiert sein, daß die Spiele online aktiviert werden, sonst würden dem Raubkopieren von Steam Spielen alle Tore geöffnet.

* 9.6 Updatezwang
Abgesehen von der CS Werbung habe ich nichts gegen automatisch upgedatete Spiele.

Zu der CS Werbung kann ich nichts sagen, da ich als leidenschaftlicher Nicht CS Spieler noch nie was davon gesehen habe.
In BattleNet Spielen ist oben im Chatfenster oben ja auch immer (nur Blizzard?) Werbung - die stört mich zB nicht; wenn die Werbung allerdings auch an "Levelwänden" auftaucht, fände ich das als Spieler natürlich nicht so toll. Vor allem, wenn das erst nachträglich eingefügt wird.

* 9.7 Sperrung von Importprodukten
Es ist logisch, daß PC Spiele rund um den Globus verschieden viel kosten - schließlich verdienen die Menschen auch überall unterschiedlich und haben unterschiedliche Steuern etc.

Daher ist es ebenso logisch, daß man als eine reiche Nation in den ärmeren Ländern Preise findet, die ein wahres Schnäppchen sind.
Ebenso klar, daß diese Preise eben nicht für die reichen Nationen als Sparangebote gedacht sind.
Insofern ist eine Nicht-Aktivierungsmöglichkeit von Spielen aus den ärmeren Ländern nur logisch und nachvollziehbar.
Natürlich ist das für Urlauber in den ärmeren Ländern ärgerlich, wenn sie ihr Schnäppchen nicht nutzen können und natürlich gibt es die theoretische Gefahr, daß man gar keine Importversionen mehr aktivieren können wird.

* 9.8 Industrie
Versteh ich nicht. Was ist schlimm daran, daß die selbe Firma an Spielen wie auch an Steam arbeitet?
Es ist ja nicht so, daß man Half Life 2 kaufen muß, wenn man Steam nutzen will ...



Fazit: Was bleibt, sind für mich persönlich 2 Kritikpunkte, von denen mich einer (im Moment) nicht betrifft und der andere lediglich ein geringeres Angebot an für mich interessanten Steam Spielen bietet.

Und deshalb finde ich Steam im Moment ganz gut und weiß nicht wirklich, wieso man es als Teufel an die Wand malen sollte.


----------



## Frontplatte (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLP-Andy am 09.06.2009 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Folglich können Nachteile, die es bei anderen Spielen auch ohne Steam gibt, auch nicht als Nachteil für Steam angeführt werden? Also da es auch andere Kopierschutzmechanismen mit Online-Aktivierung gibt, ist es ab sofort kein Nachteil mehr von Steam, richtig?



Ich schrieb, dass ich keine Form von DRM unterstütze. Dazu zähle ich auch Onlineaktivierungen, die zum Glück schon wieder weniger werden.

Nenne mir doch mal die Vorteile, für die ich zwingend DRM benötige. Die genannten Geschichten lassen sich genauso über optionale Zusatzfunktionen realisieren. Steam würde ohne DRM genauso funktionieren, indem man es einfach als (optionale) Communityplattform für alle interessierten Kunden anbietet.

Steam in seiner jetzigen Form dient ausschließlich zur Gewinnmaximierung auf Kosten der Kunden.


----------



## Raptor (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Worrel am 09.06.2009 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> * 9.1 Internetzwang
> Ist für mich kein Kritikpunkt, weil ich eine ausreichende DSL Verbindung habe.
> Wie HLP Andy schon irgendwo richtig sagte:
> Bei Crysis braucht man eine gute Grafikkarte und bei Steamspielen halt einen Breitband Internetanschluß.


Der Vergleich hat schon damals gehinkt und deswegen kann ich diesen nicht so stehen lassen. Eine bessere Grafikkarte kannst du dir kaufen, eine bessere Internetleitung nicht. Wie du schon sagst ist es für dich kein Kritikpunkt weil du eine ausreichende Verbindung hast, dies haben aber nicht alle Leute. Wie gesagt kann man das so auch nicht vergleichen, generell kann man Hardwarekomponenten dazu kaufen, während es beim Internet eben nicht so einfach geht, da hilft nur umziehen oder tausende von Euro ausgeben und dies steht dann absolut nicht im Verhältnis.


----------



## Atropa (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Raptor am 09.06.2009 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Vergleich hat schon damals gehinkt und deswegen kann ich diesen nicht so stehen lassen. Eine bessere Grafikkarte kannst du dir kaufen, eine bessere Internetleitung nicht.



Unabhängig davon, ohne Grafikkarte kann ich meinen Rechner nicht nutzen, ohne I-Netverbindung schon.


----------



## rohan123 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Ganz am Anfang, vor dem Release von Half Life 2, habe ich mich auch darüber geärgert, dass man Internet braucht, um Half Life 2 spielen zu können. Und ich muss sagen, ganz fair finde ich das immer noch nicht. Denn wieso soll sich einer, der kein Internet will, einen PC hat, und Half Life 2 spielen will, eben Internet besorgen müssen? Der konnte nur auf die Konsolen ausweichen.

Aber mittlerweile habe ich die vielen Vorzüge von Steam kennen gelernet, und weis sie zu schätzen. Kein Kümmern um Patches usw. Keine DVD drin. Und man kann auch offline spielen. Und seit GTA 4 weiß ich, dass es weit Schlimmeres gibt, als Steam. Nämlich eine Zwangsjacke, welche ich einfach nicht akzeptieren kann. Es sei denn.... GTA4 kann man auch über Steam so betreibern, dass man diese ganzen Accounts, Windows Live, und den Club, oder wie der heißt nicht braucht.

Für mich ist Steam schwer okay, weil ich es zu akzeptieren gelernt habe.


----------



## NixBlick (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				crackajack am 09.06.2009 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Jupp, DRM-Spiele zwingen einem auch dazu ihre Kopierschutzmechanismen zu akzeptieren.
> Ich entscheide mich natürlich für das Produkt mit all seinen Nachteilen. Ich bin aber gezwungen die Nachteile mitzukaufen.


 So gesehen schon aber im Grunde zwingst du dich dann ja nur selbst die Lizenzbedingungen zu akzeptieren.


----------



## Pope (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Ich werde mir nicht die Mühe machen auf jedes Statement eines STEAM-Verfechters zu antworten, der zu den einzelnen Punkten der Kritik an STEAM Stellung nimmt.
Die Nachteile liegen auf der Hand und jeder muss sich selbst darüber Gedanken machen, ob er diese in Kauf nimmt oder nicht. Die subjektive Einschätzung hinsichtlich der Pro und Contra ist eben bei jedem unterschiedlich. Und wenn es Leute gibt, die sich aus Unwissenheit oder Gleichgültigkeit durch DRM entrechten lassen, so bleibt mir nur die Hoffnung, dass alle STEAM-Gegner durch aktive Aufklärung dafür sorgen, dass STEAM sich nicht weiter etablieren wird.
Im Übrigen behaupte ich nicht, dass die über STEAM  angebotenen Spiele schlecht sind. Ich bin lediglich der Meinung, dass sie ohne Anbindung an STEAM besser wären. Ein kleiner aber wesentlicher Unterschied, welcher dem aufmerksamen Leser meiner Posts eigentlich nicht entgehen dürfte.
Was die Gesetzeslage angeht, haben wir in Deutschland historisch bedingt, tatsächlich eine etwas andere Einstellung. Es geht hier aber um den Vertrieb und nicht etwa um den Erwerb oder Besitz. Es ist verboten Uncut-Spiele zu verkaufen. Es ist jedoch nicht verboten, diese zu kaufen oder zu besitzen. Ergo, kaufe ich meinen Kram schon seit langer Zeit im Ausland. Das ist mir bei STEAM nicht möglich, wenn ich nicht ein paar Tricks auf Lager habe.
Und das ewige Kopierschutzargument ist sowas von dämlich, dass ich es fast nicht mehr hören kann. Wer sich ein wenig auskennt und Raubkopien haben will, der bekommt sie auch. Und das sogar ohne Gefahr zu laufen erfolgreich strafrechtlich verfolgt zu werden. Das Spiel Spore ist ja wohl das beste Beispiel hierfür.
Die Anzahl der Raubkopierer, die sich gelegentlich ein Spiel unrechtmäßig beschaffen, dürfte meines Erachtens wesentlich geringer sein, wie die Zahl der ehemals ehrlichen Käufer, die sich früher regelmäßig eine Spiel gekauft haben. Diese Käuferschicht, die sich nicht durch DRM gängeln lassen will, hat das Lager zu den professionellen Raubkopieren gewechselt oder das Hobby aufgegeben. Die sich hieraus ergebenden negativen wirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen werden aktuell jedoch noch durch die immensen Wachstumszahlen in der Branche kompensiert, sodass es nicht so auffällt.
Ich kaufe definitiv keine Spiele mit DRM und ich kann es aus den genannten Gründen nur jedem empfehlen, es mir gleich zu tun.


----------



## Worrel (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Pope am 10.06.2009 01:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist verboten Uncut-Spiele zu verkaufen. Es ist jedoch nicht verboten, diese zu kaufen oder zu besitzen.


Das ist falsch.

Lediglich Spiele, die beschlagnahmt wurden (zB Manhunt), sind verboten.
Dabei ist es völlig unerheblich, ob diese in irgendeiner Weise geschnitten wurden oder nicht.

Das nächste sind indizierte Spiele.
Für diese Spiele ist lediglich die öffentliche Werbung verboten - dh: kein Laden darf sie offen herumliegen lassen, der Kunde muß von sich aus danach fragen (und älter als 18 sein).
Auch hier ist der Aspekt, ob das Spiel geschnitten wurde, von keinerlei rechtlicher Aussagekraft.


Es ist kausal andersrum:
Spiele, die nicht geschnitten werden, erfüllen uU die Kriterien, die auch u einer Indizierung führen und werden daraufhin aus dem Verkaufsraum unter die Theke verbannt, aber daraus läßt sich nicht der Schluß herleiten:
"Alle Uncut Spiele sind indiziert" (verboten ja sowieso nicht, das sind (bisher) nur die wenigsten.


----------



## DeiMuddaInSchoen (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Naja wäre Steam nich so potthässlich......

aber andererseits erfüllt es seinen Zweck schon ganz gut. Was mich aber wirklich stört ist diese abartige Soundquali bei Sprachanrufen.


----------



## tiefputin1 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=893288

ip's sind den anderen DRM Kopierschutzmechanismen total egal 
frage ist doch wieso steam da so rumzickt....bei bereits aktivierten games..
das würde doch das argument zerstören, dass man an beliebigen orten sich einfach einloggen kann und das game dann wieder saugen kann.....
angenommen ich geh zum kumpl nach russland....will ihm das neue half life 234564 zeigen...steam sagt nönö... - ach wie toll -.-


----------



## HLP-Andy (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				tiefputin1 am 10.06.2009 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=893288
> 
> ip's sind den anderen DRM Kopierschutzmechanismen total egal
> frage ist doch wieso steam da so rumzickt....bei bereits aktivierten games..
> ...


Nein, Steam sagt nicht "nönö". Du kannst ohne Probleme nach Russland reisen und dort spielen, du besitzt nämlich auch die entsprechende Lizenz das zu tun. Valve/EA verkauft allerdings auch eingeschränkte Nutzungslizenzen zu einem günstigeren Preis, die aber dafür nur in bestimmten Regionen verwendet werden dürfen. Etwa die Orange Box in Thailand. Die funktioniert dann nur dort, dafür ist sie günstiger. Deine (teurere) Version funktioniert überall.


----------



## ING (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLP-Andy am 10.06.2009 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, Steam sagt nicht "nönö". Du kannst ohne Probleme nach Russland reisen und dort spielen, du besitzt nämlich auch die entsprechende Lizenz das zu tun. Valve/EA verkauft allerdings auch eingeschränkte Nutzungslizenzen zu einem günstigeren Preis, die aber dafür nur in bestimmten Regionen verwendet werden dürfen. Etwa die Orange Box in Thailand. Die funktioniert dann nur dort, dafür ist sie günstiger. Deine (teurere) Version funktioniert überall.


dann sagen halt valve/ea "nönö", ist immer noch der gleiche scheiß...


----------



## Huskyboy (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

und man steht mit seinem legal gekauften spiel dumm da

tolle neue welt

Valve/EA könnten soweit gehen das spiele nur funktionieren wenn sie im entsprechenden land gekauft wurden, super vorstellung


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Huskyboy am 10.06.2009 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> und man steht mit seinem legal gekauften spiel dumm da
> 
> tolle neue welt
> 
> Valve/EA könnten soweit gehen das spiele nur funktionieren wenn sie im entsprechenden land gekauft wurden, super vorstellung



Wenn sich der Downloadvertrieb durchsetzt, wird das sowieso so kommen. Dann wirst Du in Deutschland auch nur noch die geschnittenen Versionen bekommen oder manche Spiele gar nicht mehr. Wie das aussehen kann, sieht man doch heute schon in Steam. Spieler aus dem Ausland können sich da die alten Quake, Doom Spiele etc. kaufen, in Deutschland werden sie dir nicht mal angezeigt, haste keine Möglichkeit ranzukommen.
Und importieren geht dann ja auch nicht mehr.

Bei Games for windows live ist es doch auch so. Wenn da jemand die DLC von Fallout 3 will, bekommt er hier auch nur die deutsche Versionen davon.

Das sind ja auch Gründe warum ich strikt gegen den Downloadvertrieb bin und mir nicht mal ein Spiel so kaufen würde, wenn es nur 1 Euro kosten würde. Ich möchte den Mist einfach nicht unterstützen.


----------



## HLP-Andy (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				ING am 10.06.2009 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> dann sagen halt valve/ea "nönö", ist immer noch der gleiche scheiß...


Was genau hast du an meiner Aussage nicht verstanden?




			
				Huskyboy am 10.06.2009 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> und man steht mit seinem legal gekauften spiel dumm da


Wenn sich jemand nur eine eingeschränkte Lizenz kauft und vor hat den Lizenzpartner zu betrügen und dieser das auf technischen Weg verhindert, dann hält sich mein Mitleid in Grenzen.




> Valve/EA könnten soweit gehen das spiele nur funktionieren wenn sie im entsprechenden land gekauft wurden, super vorstellung


Natürlich könnte man das machen. Nur wieso sollte man? Was wären die Vorteile für Valve, die daraus entstehen würden und die die negative Presse rechtfertigen würde? Du musst schon ein plausibles Motiv auch nennen, nicht einfach nur ein Szenario zusammen fantasieren um Valve in ein schlechtes Licht zu rücken.




			
				Shadow_Man am 10.06.2009 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich der Downloadvertrieb durchsetzt, wird das sowieso so kommen. Dann wirst Du in Deutschland auch nur noch die geschnittenen Versionen bekommen oder manche Spiele gar nicht mehr. Wie das aussehen kann, sieht man doch heute schon in Steam. Spieler aus dem Ausland können sich da die alten Quake, Doom Spiele etc. kaufen, in Deutschland werden sie dir nicht mal angezeigt, haste keine Möglichkeit ranzukommen.
> Und importieren geht dann ja auch nicht mehr.


Und das ist die Schuld von Valve oder hat das nicht doch irgendwie etwas mit den Gesetzen in Deutschland zu tun? Oder wünscht du dir, dass Steam in Deutschland indizierte oder gar verbotene Titel (Wolfenstein 3D) vertreibt? Außerdem ist es ja immernoch möglich, dass Valve ein Altersverifikationssystem für den deutschen Markt einbaut, so könnten zumindest erstere an volljährige Konsumenten ungeschnitten verkauft werden. Je größer der potentielle Markt (je mehr über Steam kaufen) desto wahrscheinlicher wird es, da sich dann die Investition für Valve schneller/eher rentieren würde.

Das ist eine Sache die sich viele in der deutschen Steam Community wünschen und was auch uns (dem HLP) ein großes Anliegen ist. Nur ist es halt schwer jemanden (vor allem wenn er soweit weg ist und mit der ganzen Diskussion in Deutschland nicht vertraut ist) von etwas zu überzeugen, wenn man keine konkreten Fakten dazu hat. Wir können sagen "eure Plattform würde viel beliebter werden und viele würden dann erst recht bei Steam kaufen, weil man dort dann ganz sicher die ungeschnittene Version kriegt", aber wie drückt man das in Zahlen aus? Sind es Hunderte? Tausende? Zehntausende? Ohne eine derartige "Garantie" (die wir nicht geben können) rutscht die Sache dann halt in der Prioritätenliste bei Valve eher nach unten.


----------



## Huskyboy (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLP-Andy am 11.06.2009 01:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich jemand nur eine eingeschränkte Lizenz kauft und vor hat den Lizenzpartner zu betrügen und dieser das auf technischen Weg verhindert, dann hält sich mein Mitleid in Grenzen.



da ich wie viele andere die ansicht teile das ein gekauftes spiel mir gehört mach ich in folge dessen damit auch was ich will.. natürlich nicht anderen kopieren, die können sich das gefälligst selbst kaufen..

das würde bedeuten, das ich in so einem fall schlichtweg das entferne was mich am spielen hindert, mach ich ja auch bei spielen die ich original besitze und dank des kopierschutzes nicht läuft, was zwar nicht oft vorkommt, aber es kommt vor

und da ist mir schlicht egal ob Valve oder du meint das das illegal ist, ich habe dafür bezahlt also will ich aus auch nutzen da brauchen die mir garnicht mit lizenzgelaber zu kommen, Software ist ein Sachgut, sprich ich besitze das spiel nicht nur so eine lizenz

um ungeschnittene spiele zu kaufen brauch ich weder Valve, noch Steam, also warum sollte ich den dreck bitte unterstützen?


----------



## tiefputin1 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLP-Andy am 11.06.2009 01:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 10.06.2009 19:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die leute dort wissen doch net dass sie ne eingeschränkte lizenz kaufen...selbst hier wissen das wenige, dass sie nur eine eingeschränkte lizenz kaufen...




			
				HLP-Andy am 11.06.2009 01:17 schrieb:
			
		

> > Valve/EA könnten soweit gehen das spiele nur funktionieren wenn sie im entsprechenden land gekauft wurden, super vorstellung
> 
> 
> Natürlich könnte man das machen. Nur wieso sollte man? Was wären die Vorteile für Valve, die daraus entstehen würden? Du musst schon ein plausibles Motiv auch nennen, nicht einfach nur ein Szenario zusammen fantasieren um Valve in ein schlechtes Licht zu rücken.


ich übertrage das mal von l4d2 ^_^
also motiv = Gewinnmaximierung...wäre doch schön wenn .eu kunden schön 50euronen (>80$) zahlen dürfen 
dann hat valve viel mehr kohle davon == vorteil anderen online distributionen, weil die nur wenig geld bekommen. Als begründung benutzt Valve dann die hübsche Message 'Trust us!' 
btw. neues beispiel, check mal 'Detonation' auf steam kostet es 50euro....gamesload.de verlangt aber nur sage und schreibe 30e!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
valve hat das game schon länger, gamesload bekams erst gestern.




			
				HLP-Andy am 11.06.2009 01:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 10.06.2009 19:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da stimme ich dir zu Andy....dank unserer BPjM/USK bekommen wir in deutschland von einigen games keine uncut (unreal tournament 03, l4d, etc.)....diese Idee mit der Altersverifikation kennt Valve natürlich....'Das .... ist uns bereits bekannt....etc.etc. und wir .....lookin into it...bla' ....das kennt man natürlich auch schon von den Preisunterschieden 50e/20$ (james bond) oder spiele die seid über einem jahr konstant den selben preis haben (cod4 bereits 1jahr alt und hat immer noch den neupreis von cod5)....





			
				HLP-Andy am 11.06.2009 01:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine Sache die sich viele in der deutschen Steam Community wünschen und was auch uns (dem HLP) ein großes Anliegen ist. Nur ist es halt schwer jemanden (vor allem wenn er soweit weg ist und mit der ganzen Diskussion in Deutschland nicht vertraut ist) von etwas zu überzeugen, wenn man keine konkreten Fakten dazu hat. Wir können sagen "eure Plattform würde viel beliebter werden und viele würden dann erst recht bei Steam kaufen, weil man dort dann ganz sicher die ungeschnittene Version kriegt", aber wie drückt man das in Zahlen aus? Sind es Hunderte? Tausende? Zehntausende? Ohne eine derartige "Garantie" (die wir nicht geben können) rutscht die Sache dann halt in der Prioritätenliste bei Valve eher nach unten.



wieso in Zahlen ausdrücken? wozu? was bringt das?
wenn valve so nett zur community ist...dann werden sie auf die Wünsche eingehen 
du sagtest selber das valve unterstützt dass man die englische uncut aus den usa importieren sollte....
frag doch mal bei steam nach und frag nach den ganzen dingen die hier erläutert wurden....vielleicht bekommst ja ne antwort...vielleicht aber auch nicht...wäre cool wenn doch


----------



## Worrel (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLP-Andy am 11.06.2009 01:17 schrieb:
			
		

> > Valve/EA könnten soweit gehen das spiele nur funktionieren wenn sie im entsprechenden land gekauft wurden, super vorstellung
> 
> 
> Natürlich könnte man das machen. Nur wieso sollte man? Was wären die Vorteile für Valve, die daraus entstehen würden und die die negative Presse rechtfertigen würde? Du musst schon ein plausibles Motiv auch nennen, nicht einfach nur ein Szenario zusammen fantasieren um Valve in ein schlechtes Licht zu rücken.


Wieso "Szenario zusammen fantasieren"?  

Du hast doch eben schon genau dieses Szenario als aktuelle Handlungsweise von Valve beschrieben:


			
				HLP-Andy am 10.06.2009 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Valve/EA verkauft allerdings auch eingeschränkte Nutzungslizenzen zu einem günstigeren Preis, die aber dafür nur in bestimmten Regionen verwendet werden dürfen. Etwa die Orange Box in Thailand. Die funktioniert dann nur dort, dafür ist sie günstiger. Deine (teurere) Version funktioniert überall.


----------



## Pope (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Worrel am 10.06.2009 06:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Pope am 10.06.2009 01:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, so... Da frage ich mich doch , warum ich in Deutschland keine Uncut-Spiele kaufen kann.
Übrigens besteht ein Unterscheid ob ein Spiel verboten ist (indiziert) oder ob der Verkauf eines Spiels (Uncut) verboten ist. Wie auch immer...
Mit STEAM komme ich jedenfalls nicht in den Genuss, dass zu bekommen, was ich möchte. Von den übrigen Gängelungen mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Huskyboy (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

der grund ist einfach, die meisten hersteller bieten die wahl nicht an

man soll in deutschland die deutschen versionen kaufen, und firmen wie die Metro, für die lohnt es nicht nen paar uncut auf vorrat zu halten, die müssten die nämlich dann selbst im Ausland bestellen und das ist denen schlicht zuviel aufwand

kleine Händler machen das, allerdings meist auch nur auf bestellung

der verkauf von Uncut spielen ist sicher nicht verboten (sofern sie nicht beschlagnahmt sind) aber das trifft momentan auf keines zu, von Crackdown oder Dead Rising gibts ja keine cut die man verkaufen könnte

Indizierte titel zu verkaufen ist erst recht nicht verboten, aber nur auf nachfrage oder in einem gesonderten bereich


----------



## Worrel (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Pope am 11.06.2009 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 10.06.2009 06:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du kannst doch in DE uncut Spiele kaufen ...  

... falls du meinst, daß du Spiel X nicht in DE _über Steam_ uncut kaufen kannst - das liegt lediglich daran, daß Steam das jeweilige Spiel für DE nicht im Angebot hat.
Das hat aber nicht das Geringste damit zu tun, ob es verboten ist, dieses Spiel uncut in DE zu verkaufen.



> ...ob ein Spiel verboten ist (indiziert) ...


Falsch.

Ein indiziertes Spiel ist nicht verboten.
Es darf nur nicht öffentlich beworben werden und nur an +18jährige verkauft werden.

Daß die Regelungen für das momentane Angebot +18er Spiele in Steam zu wünschen übrig lässt, ist allerdings richtig.


----------



## Corbanx (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

repariert mal den kaputten link im text


----------



## HLP-Andy (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Huskyboy am 11.06.2009 02:28 schrieb:
			
		

> und da ist mir schlicht egal ob Valve oder du meint das das illegal ist, ich habe dafür bezahlt also will ich aus auch nutzen da brauchen die mir garnicht mit lizenzgelaber zu kommen, Software ist ein Sachgut, sprich ich besitze das spiel nicht nur so eine lizenz


Entscheidend ist aber die Lizenz. Ich versteh nicht was daran so schwer ist zu verstehen: Billiges Spiel mit Einschränkungen oder normal teures Spiel ohne Einschränkungen. Zwingt dich ja keiner ersteres zu kaufen.




> um ungeschnittene spiele zu kaufen brauch ich weder Valve, noch Steam, also warum sollte ich den dreck bitte unterstützen?


Was hat das mit ungeschnitten zu tun? Du kannst eine US- oder UK-Version oder sonst irgendeine importieren und das Spiel ist dann ungeschnitten. Nur halt nicht eine Version die extra ausschließlich für den Vertrieb in einem bestimmten (armen) Land bestimmt ist.




			
				tiefputin1 am 11.06.2009 02:48 schrieb:
			
		

> die leute dort wissen doch net dass sie ne eingeschränkte lizenz kaufen...selbst hier wissen das wenige, dass sie nur eine eingeschränkte lizenz kaufen...


Natürlich wissen sie es. Steht groß auf der Packung drauf. Und dort ist das ja auch kein Thema, die sind froh, wenn sie sich das Spiel überhaupt leisten können. Aber natürlich gibt es immer Leute die versuchen so etwas auszunutzen und diese Spiele von dort zu importieren und in Europa oder den USA zu Dumping-Preisen zu verkaufen. Die Publisher bieten die Spiele dort zu solchen Preisen an, um ihnen überhaupt die Möglichkeit zu geben, legal an das Produkt zu kommen, nicht um sich den eigentlichen Markt (wo sie Gewinne erwirtschaften) damit zerstören zu lassen. Wenn das Spiel dort für 2 oder 3 Euro verkauft wird, dann bringt das wohl gerade so die Logistikkosten rein. Wenn es weltweit für so einen Preis verkauft wird, ist der Publisher Pleite.




> wieso in Zahlen ausdrücken? wozu? was bringt das?


In der echten Welt (und vor allem in der Wirtschaft) dreht sich nun mal vieles um Zahlen.




> wenn valve so nett zur community ist...dann werden sie auf die Wünsche eingehen


Schau ins offizielle Steam-Forum, da gibt es ein Suggestions & Ideas-Board. Dort findest du mehrere zehntausend Vorschläge. Das hat nichts mit nett sein zu tun, es ist einfach nicht alles umsetzbar. Und von dem was umsetzbar ist, macht Valve das zuerst, wovon es glaubt dass es am wichtigsten ist. Und um auf dieser Liste hinaufzukommen, muss man Fakten bringen, nicht Wünsche formulieren.




> du sagtest selber das valve unterstützt dass man die englische uncut aus den usa importieren sollte....


Oder auch aus Österreich oder Holland, ist ziemlich egal. Eben genauso wie man es bei jedem anderen Spiel ohne Steam auch macht, wenn man die Uncut-Version möchte und man im Media Markt nur die geschnittene Fassung kriegt.





> frag doch mal bei steam nach und frag nach den ganzen dingen die hier erläutert wurden....vielleicht bekommst ja ne antwort...vielleicht aber auch nicht...wäre cool wenn doch


Ich dachte so wie ich das geschrieben habe wäre klar, dass es hier bereits zahlreiche Kontakte mit Valve gegeben hat.


----------



## HLP-Andy (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Worrel am 11.06.2009 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso "Szenario zusammen fantasieren"?
> 
> Du hast doch eben schon genau dieses Szenario als aktuelle Handlungsweise von Valve beschrieben:


Der Unterschied: Für diese Vorgehensweise gibt es ein Motiv. (Man will nicht, dass Billig-Versionen aus Thailand oder Russland die "richtigen" Märkte im Westen überschwemmen und die Preise drücken. Wenn man das nicht verhindern kann, dann verkauft man einfach keine Billig-Versionen mehr dort und die einzigen Sieger davon sind die Raubkopierer, die dann dort ein Monopol haben.) In der Fantasie von Huskyboy fehlt mir aber das Motiv. Wieso genau sollte Valve verhindern, dass jemand, der das Spiel in Österreich gekauft hat, es nicht in der Schweiz spielen kann? Was würde es Valve bringen? Was wären die Vorteile?


----------



## tiefputin1 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLP-Andy am 12.06.2009 01:13 schrieb:
			
		

> tiefputin1 am 11.06.2009 02:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quid pro quo.....in Polen sind die Spiele u.a. auch viel billiger als in Deutschland, da kommt sowas aber nicht zum Einsatz. Wieso begrentzt man die sprache (audio+text+menü etc.etc.) der games dann nicht auf die jeweiligen länder (thai,ru) ein...dann tut man was für die leute und bestraft nicht die kunden aus anderen regionen 
Wieso sollte ich mir dann noch HL auf thai holen, wenn die sprache mir überhaupt keinen anreiz mehr dafür gibt ^^



			
				HLP-Andy am 12.06.2009 01:13 schrieb:
			
		

> > wieso in Zahlen ausdrücken? wozu? was bringt das?
> 
> 
> In der echten Welt (und vor allem in der Wirtschaft) dreht sich nun mal vieles um Zahlen.


in der echten Welt dreht sich vieles um Geld 
Zahlen benutzen wir um den Wert davon darzustellen... 




			
				HLP-Andy am 12.06.2009 01:13 schrieb:
			
		

> > wenn valve so nett zur community ist...dann werden sie auf die Wünsche eingehen
> 
> 
> Schau ins offizielle Steam-Forum, da gibt es ein Suggestions & Ideas-Board. Dort findest du mehrere zehntausend Vorschläge. Das hat nichts mit nett sein zu tun, es ist einfach nicht alles umsetzbar. Und von dem was umsetzbar ist, macht Valve das zuerst, wovon es glaubt dass es am wichtigsten ist. Und um auf dieser Liste hinaufzukommen, muss man Fakten bringen, nicht Wünsche formulieren.



es kommt auf die Qualität des Vorschlages an, Fakten habn überhaupt nix damit zu tun...
Valve hält von sich Qualitätsspiele zu verkaufen...Es ist für Valve total leicht eine Uncut in ihrem shop auch für .de leute anzubieten, das ist überhaupt keine Große Kunst....viel schwieriger wäre es da ein L4d auf der ps3 zu sehen *hust* ^^
Altersverifikationen werden ja atm auch schon durchgeführt (wer auf die seite von Prototype, Damnation geht)...Für Valve wäre es doch auch schöne die Spiele 'unkastriert' für deutsche Kunden über einen einfachen Weg zugänglich zu machen, anstatt es extra woher Importieren zulassen / Ausländischen Kumpl zu haben der einem ein "Gift" macht.

vielleicht ist es auch faktisch viel wichtiger 'Schatten' im neuen steamclient einzubringen, weil das so unglaublich viele kunden anlocken wird ^_^
-> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(quelle steamunpowered)




			
				HLP-Andy am 12.06.2009 01:13 schrieb:
			
		

> > frag doch mal bei steam nach und frag nach den ganzen dingen die hier erläutert wurden....vielleicht bekommst ja ne antwort...vielleicht aber auch nicht...wäre cool wenn doch
> 
> 
> Ich dachte so wie ich das geschrieben habe wäre klar, dass es hier bereits zahlreiche Kontakte mit Valve gegeben hat.



Btw. schau doch mal ins  General Steam Discussion-Board da ist ein Thread der ist Monatelang (seid dez0 auf der ersten Seite, hat >500000 views und ~6000Posts...aber Keine Stellungnahme von Valve/Gabe....
vielleicht ist Valve/Gabe auch zu beschäftig sich über L4D2/PS3-Entwicklung auszulassen......wenn er nicht mit dem Entwicklungskit zurecht kommt muss er ja nix dafür machen....keiner zwingt ihn 
Vielleicht entwickeln die ja auch an einer neuen Engine? die Source von 2002 sieht schon sehr mitgenommen aus...
Vielleicht hab ich die Antworten zwischen dem dem PS3-gehabe usw. irgendwo verdrängt, weil das kam ja schonmal von Gabe.....


----------



## Worrel (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				HLP-Andy am 12.06.2009 01:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 11.06.2009 12:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trotzdem trifft Huskyboys "Fantasie" auch auf die von Valve zur Zeit praktizierte Versionspolitik zu - wenn auch (bisher?) nur in einigen einzelnen Ländern.


----------



## Pope (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Worrel am 11.06.2009 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst doch in DE uncut Spiele kaufen ...   .



Offensichtlich wohne ich dann in einer Stadt in der mir alle Händler sagen, dass sie Uncut-Versionen von CoD nicht verkaufen dürften, da in dieser Version u.a. Flaggen aus dem Dritten Reich verwendet werden. Nach meiner Kenntnis gab es auch die Uncut-Version von Left4Dead in Deutschland nicht zu kaufen, was zur Folge hatte, dass der Zombiemodus nicht zur Verfügung stand, in dem man im Team ein Haus verteidigen muss.
Wie auch immer...
Ich muss mich weder mit irgendwelchen Einschränkungen oder Gängelungen beschäftigen, wenn ich nicht über STEAM und dann auch gleich im Ausland meinen Kram kaufe.


----------



## Worrel (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Pope am 16.06.2009 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 11.06.2009 14:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Verkaufsverbot fußt aber nicht auf der Tatsache, daß das Spiel Uncut ist, sondern daß eben der "Uncut-Content" gesetzwidrige Darstellungen enthält. 

Die Regel lautet nämlich: "Alle Spiele mit Naziflaggen sind verboten", aber nicht: "Alle Spiele, die Uncut sind, sind verboten.".



> Nach meiner Kenntnis gab es auch die Uncut-Version von Left4Dead in Deutschland nicht zu kaufen, was zur Folge hatte, dass der Zombiemodus nicht zur Verfügung stand, in dem man im Team ein Haus verteidigen muss.


Es gibt in der DE Version von L4D einen Modus/Level weniger?


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Worrel am 16.06.2009 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Pope am 16.06.2009 14:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, er verwechselt da etwas. Das mit dem Zombiemodus war bei Call of Duty 5. Dieser fehlte in der deutschen Version komplett.


----------



## Pope (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



			
				Shadow_Man am 18.06.2009 01:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, er verwechselt da etwas. Das mit dem Zombiemodus war bei Call of Duty 5. Dieser fehlte in der deutschen Version komplett.



Oh stimmt ! Ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung. Das habe ich vor lauter Ereiferung völlig verwechselt.
Die Zensur von Uncut-Versionen beschränkt sich aber nicht nur auf Nazi-Symbolik sondern beinhaltet beispielsweise auch eine gemäßigtere Darstellung getroffener Gegner.


----------



## Gerrit79 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*

Seit ich den fehler beginn mir Saints Row 2 zu kaufen bin ich nicht mehr pro steam, zumindest nicht in der derzeitigen Fassung.

Jeglicher Versuch die total zensierte version auf ein erträgliches Maß per Hand zu patchen wurde von Steam zunichtegemacht.

Alle die ungeschnittene Spiele spielen wollen sollten sich vorher vergewissern ob nicht Steam oder etwas ähnliches dem Staat fortwährend bei der Zensur zur Hand gehen.


----------



## INU-ID (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Special - Left 4 Dead (dt.): Steam: Die verhasste, geliebte Plattform für Spiele-Downloads*



Gerrit79 schrieb:


> Seit ich den fehler beginn mir Saints Row 2 zu kaufen bin ich nicht mehr pro steam, zumindest nicht in der derzeitigen Fassung.
> 
> Jeglicher Versuch die total zensierte version auf ein erträgliches Maß per Hand zu patchen wurde von Steam zunichtegemacht.
> 
> Alle die ungeschnittene Spiele spielen wollen sollten sich vorher vergewissern ob nicht Steam oder etwas ähnliches dem Staat fortwährend bei der Zensur zur Hand gehen.


  Hallo.

  Ich kann dir da nur teilweise zustimmen. Sicher, es gibt Spiele welche man, *in Deutschland erworben*, lediglich "geschnitten" Spielen kann (zb. Bioshock, Red Faction usw). Auch ist es ärgerlich das bestimmte Spiele im deutschen Steam-Store überhaupt nicht angeboten werden (zb. teilweise Spiele von id, wie auch das id-Super-Pack, oder STALKER 1 usw). Aber man hat die Möglichkeit dennoch solche Spiele zu beziehen und auch in Deutschland ungeschnitten zu spielen.

  Die Möglichkeit mittels Zweitaccount (man darf ja afaik mehrere haben) und Proxy/VPN lassen wir jetzt mal außen vor, da ich nicht sicher bin inwieweit derartige Käufe "legal" sind.

  Doch der wesentlich einfachere und vor allem 100% legale Weg ist über einen "ausländischen Freund". Auch wenn ein Spiel hier in Deutschland, warum auch immer (Hakenkreuze, Gewalt), im Steam-Store gar nicht zum Kauf angeboten wird, oder wenn nur geschnitten, so darf ich es trotzdem, und ohne Einschränkung oder Schnitte, als Geschenk erhalten, installieren und Spielen.

  Als Deutscher darf man es lediglich nicht erwerben, aber spielen darf man es trotzdem. Steam/Valve kann ja nix für unsere Gesetze....

  Also, ihr wollt ein Steam-Game was es hier nicht oder nur geschnitten im Steam-Store gibt? Fragt einen ausländischen Freund (Schweizer, Osi oder wen auch immer) ob er es euch als Geschenk kauft und schickt.  

  MFG INU.ID


----------

